# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 17/10/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*جبرة: مباراة القمة بطولة قائمة بذاتها والانتصار مهم للغايةأكد الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني للمريخ في حديث إذاعي أنه سيتعامل مع مباراة القمة يوم بعد غدٍ الثلاثاء بصورة طبيعية لأنه سبق وأن خاض مباريات الديربي كمدرب أكثر من مرة مشيراً إلى أنه سيتعامل مع المباراة على أساس أن لكل مباراة لها ظروفها الخاصة ومتغيراتها وتختلف كل مباراة عن الأخرى، وقال جبرة: لا أستطيع التحدث عن الهلال إلا بالإحترام والتقدير باعتبار أنه فريق كبير يمثل مع المريخ قمة الكرة السودانية وذكر جبرة أن مباراة مهمة للغاية، رغم عدم تأثير نتيجتها في سير المنافسة، لكنها بطولة قائمة بذاتها لذلك سيسعى كل فريق لتحقيق أهدافه وطموحاته، وبغض النظر عن النتيجة التي ستنتهي عليها أتمنى أن تخرج المواجهة بالصورة التي ترضي طموحات الناديين الكبيرين وأن يهنئ الخاسر الفائز عقب نهاية المباراة وكشف جبرة أن الفوز على الهلال يبدو أمراً جيداً بالنسبة له وسيسعى بجدية من أجل تحقيق هذا الهدف في مباراة القمة.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نورالله صباحك يادكتور ماجد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور حبيبنا ماجد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦/ظ،ظ /ظ،ظ§م

عناوين صحيفة الصدي
المريخ يستعد بقوة للقمة .. وامير كمال يقتحم التشكيلة.
ثنائية العجب والعقرب تشعل المقدمة الهجومية .. والنيران تشتعل في الهلال بسبب الغربال.
مجلس المريخ يخاطب الاتحاد ويطالب بعدم تتويج الهلال الا بعد الفصل في طلب الفحص .

عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
مفاجاة : مساوي والشغيل في قائمة مشاطيب الازرق.
كاريكا يطلب انهاء عقده في نوفمبر ويتجه لنادي ولائي .. اطهر يتهرب من لقاء الكاردينال .
المريخ يؤدي البروفه الرئيسيه للقمه .. امير كمال يتدرب مع المرشح وزلزال الملاعب يتعهد بهز ارض وسماء شيخ الاستادات .
كاريكا يطلب انهاء عقدة والتوجه لنادي ولائي .

عناوين صحيفة الزاويه
الفرقه الحمراء قمة المعنويات لقمة الثلاثاء.
العقرب واوكـــرا وضفر يتنافسون لهز شباك الهلال.
للتركي هيلات يكشف المثير لــ( الزاوية) ويعدد مزايا معسكر الاحمر بأنطاليا.
المريخ يتعهد بعلاج الغربال .. كلتشي يرحل عن النمـــور وتأجيل اجتماع الاستئنافات بسبب عزاء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 أزمة جديدة مرتقبة.. المريخ يرفض تتويج الهلال في القمة والاتحاد يتحفظ 
 
 

خاطب نادي المريخ الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رسمياً مطالباً بعدم  تتويج الهلال بلقب النسخة 21 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في مباراة القمة  غداً الثلاثاء على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم حال لم يتم الفصل في شكواه ضد لاعب  الهلال شرف شيبوب وشدّد مجلس المريخ على ضرورة أن يحسم الاتحاد أولاً أمر  شكوى الأحمر ومن ثم يفكر في تتويج الهلال باللقب بعد ذلك من عدمه، ولم يتخذ  الاتحاد أي قرار حتى الآن بخصوص تتويج الهلال برغم أن شركة سوداني الراعي  الرسمي للمسابقة أعلنت أنها أعدت احتفالاً ضخماً لتتويج الهلال باللقب في  مباراة القمة غداً، وقد تشهد الساعات القليلة المقبلة الجديد فيما يتعلق  بتتويج الأزرق باللقب في مباراة الغد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مطالبات مريخية بإشراك أمير كمال في القمة



شارك  أمير كمال متوسط دفاع المريخ بصورة طبيعية في المران الرئيسي للأحمر مساء  أمس استعداداً لمواجهة الهلال غداً في ختام مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وظهر  أمير في التشكيل المرشح لخوض المباراة لكن لم يحدد الكابتن فاروق جبرة حتى  الآن أمر مشاركة أمير منذ البداية في المباراة من عدمه خاصة وأنه ذكر أمس  الأول أن أمير وعلي جعفر لم يكملا الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية بعد ويحتاجان  للمزيد من التدريبات حتى يشاركا بصورة طبيعية مع الفريق في المرحلة  المقبلة، ويرى عدد من الفنيين من منسوبي الأحمر أن المريخ في حاجة كبيرة  لخدمات أمير كمال في مباراة الغد والدفع به في خط الدفاع الذي عانى كثيراً  في الفترة الماضية في ظل غياب أمير كمال بعامل الإيقاف وكشفوا أن وجود أمير  كمال إلى جانب أحمد ضفر في مباراة الغد سيمنح الدفاع الأحمر قوة وثباتاً  وبالتالي يستطيع المريخ تقديم مباراة كبيرة على الجانب الدفاعي الذي يستطيع  تأمين المرمى الأحمر في وجود الثنائي أحمد ضفر وأمير كمال ومن خلفهما  الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال والمريخ في قمة مصغرة ساخنة مساء اليوم بالدار



يشهد ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم القمة المصغرة التي تجمع المريخ بالهلال ضمن الجولة الثانية من المربع الذهبي لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم، المريخ يدخل المباراة برصيد ثلاث نقاط بعد الفوز على نجوم أبوسعد فيما يدخل الهلال المباراة من دون رصيد بعد خسارته أمام الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين لهدف، وينشد المريخ الفوز الثاني في المربع الذهبي في مباراة اليوم فيما يطمح الأزرق لاستعادة توازنه بتحقيق الانتصار على الأحمر الليلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللجنة المنظمة تؤمن على إقامة القمة بإستاد الخرطوم 

وافقت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في  اجتماعها اليوم اعتماد إستاد الخرطوم لاستضافة مباراة الهلال والمريخ يوم  بعد غدٍ الثلاثاء في ختام مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وكانت اللجنة المنظمة  نظرت في الشكوى المقدمة من نادي تريعة البجا جبل أولياء حول عدم قانونية  مشاركة لاعب نادي النهضة ربك عصام يوسف يونس  في مباراتهم بتاريخ  7/10/2016م في المرحلة النهائية للدوري العام . وبعد استعراض الشكوى  والمستندات قررت اللجنة بأنه سبق لها الفصل في شكوى في نفس اللاعب وثبت  للجنة بأن اللاعب لديه مستندات قانونية ، عليه قررت اللجنة رفض الشكوى لعدم  صحة المعلومات وقررت اللجنة إقامة مباراتي السنترليق بين النادي الخامس  عشر في ترتيب الدوري الممتاز والنادي الرابع في ترتيب المرحلة النهائية  للدوري العام علي النحو التالي :- 30/10/2016 بأرض النادي صاحب الترتيب  الرابع بالدوري العام5/11/2016  بأرض النادي صاحب الترتيب الخامس عشر بالدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنظمة تعيد مباراتي التريعة أمام السوكرتا والدفاع وتعتمد نتائج النهضة



ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم

عقدت  اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً ظهر  اليوم ونظرت في الشكوى المقدمة من نادي حي العرب بورتسودان ضد نادي تريعة  البجا جبل اولياء طاعنا في مشاركة حارسه والتي انتهت بالتعادل دون اهداف
وقررت  اللجنة إعادة المباراة يوم 19 اكتوبر الجاري وفي ذات الصعيد نظرت في  الشكوى التي تقدم بها الدفاع الدمازين طاعنا في مشاركة نفس اللاعب قررت  أيضا بإعادة مباراة الفريقين يوم 22 من ذات الشهر.
كما رفضت اللجنة  شكوتي الشرطة القضارف وتريعة البجا جبل الأولياء ضد فريق النهضة ربك  وإعتمدت نتيجيتي مباراتي الفريقين كما جاءتا في تقريري الحكمين.
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 الهلال والمريخ في قمة مصغرة ساخنة مساء اليوم بالدار




يشهد ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم القمة المصغرة التي تجمع المريخ بالهلال ضمن الجولة الثانية من المربع الذهبي لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم، المريخ يدخل المباراة برصيد ثلاث نقاط بعد الفوز على نجوم أبوسعد فيما يدخل الهلال المباراة من دون رصيد بعد خسارته أمام الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين لهدف، وينشد المريخ الفوز الثاني في المربع الذهبي في مباراة اليوم فيما يطمح الأزرق لاستعادة توازنه بتحقيق الانتصار على الأحمر الليلة.



مشكورين  كسلاوى  وحبيبنا  ماجد
دار الرياضه  فيها اضاءة  تلعب مباراة  مش برجين  بس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أهلي شندي يهزم الخرطوم بهدف في آخر مبارياتهما بالممتاز

أنهى  أهلي شندي مشواره في النسخة 21 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بتحقيق الفوز على  مضيفه الخرطوم الوطني مساء اليوم بهدف حمل توقيع نجمه أحمد نصر الدين في  الدقيقة 92 ليرفع الأهلي بالنتيجة رصيده إلى 73 نقطة ليعزز موقعه في المركز  الثالث فيما أنهى الخرطوم مشواره في المركز الخامس برصيد 65 نقطة، وكانت  المباراة شهدت طرد لاعب أهلي شندي الطيب عبد الرازق في الدقيقة 93، يذكر أن  الفريقان سيلتقيان يوم الأربعاء المقبل بإستاد شندي في ربع نهائي مسابقة  كأس السودان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  شيخ موكورو: سعيد بفترتي مع هلال التبلدي وكأس السودان هدف لا تنازل عنه



عبّر  الايفواري شيخ موكورو نجم هلال الأبيض وأحد نجوم الموسم الحالي عن سعادته  الكبيرة بفترته الحالية مع هلال التبلدي مبيناً أنه مستمر مع الفريق لأن  هناك عقد يربطه بالنادي يستمر لمدة عام ولا يفكر في الانتقال لأي نادٍ آخر  وقال موكورو إنه سعيد بأن يكون ضمن كوكبه فريق مثالي كهلال التبلدي فيه كل  شئ رائع وجميل وحب جارف من كل جماهير الولايه تجاه اللاعبين اينما حللنا و  مجلس ادارة يقوم بدوره في توفير كل المعينات و خلق الاجواء التي جعلت  الفريق يظهر بهذا الشكل المميز اضافة للرعاية الكبيرة من الوالي مولانا  احمد هارون الذي نجده معنا في التدريبات والمباريات وحتي بالمعسكر يكون الي  جانب اللاعبين مساندا لنا و حول مايتدوال بشان مغادرته للفريق قال انها  مجرد تكهنات ولا اساس لها من الصحة وفقا للعقد الذي وقع عليه لهلال التبلدي  ومدته عام مضي نصفها وكان جميلا ومميز وجدت كل ما ارنو اليه واكثر و الان  كل همي مع اخواني اللاعبين هو منافسة كاس السودان التي نريد ان نضع بصمتنا  عليه لتكون هدية للجماهير التي كانت كلمة السر في انتصارتنا و انشاء الله  نعدكم بظهور قوي ومشرف في البطولة الافريقية التي سوف ترون فيها شيخ مكورو  علي حقيقته و حيا المحترف العاجي شيخ مكورو كل الطاقم الفني والاداري و خص  بالشكر الخبير احمد بابكر الذي زوده بنصائح افادته في مسيرته مع الفريق و  اكد ثقته في زملائه اللاعبين الذين تعاهدوا علي مواصلة رحلة التميز و اسعاد  انصارهم في ربوع كردفان وذكر موكورو ان ما وجده من حب لن يستطيع ان يبدله  باي شئ و ان الابيض مدينة جميل وناس طيبين و يحبوا كورة شديد ولذلك حريص  على مواصلة مشواري مع هلال التبلدي حتى انتهاء عقدي بنهاية العام  المقبل.

*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتقدم بخطاب يطالب الاتحاد بعد تتويج الهلال

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
تقدم المريخ بخطاب رسمي للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بعدم تتويج الهلال بالبطولة قبل حسم الفحص الذي تقدم به المريخ مبينا ان نتيجة الفحص ستؤثر على مسار البطولة 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

جبرة: مباراة القمة بطولة قائمة بذاتها والانتصار مهم للغاية

أكد الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني للمريخ في حديث إذاعي أنه سيتعامل مع مباراة القمة يوم بعد غدٍ الثلاثاء بصورة طبيعية لأنه سبق وأن خاض مباريات الديربي كمدرب أكثر من مرة مشيراً إلى أنه سيتعامل مع المباراة على أساس أن لكل مباراة لها ظروفها الخاصة ومتغيراتها وتختلف كل مباراة عن الأخرى، وقال جبرة: لا أستطيع التحدث عن الهلال إلا بالإحترام والتقدير باعتبار أنه فريق كبير يمثل مع المريخ قمة الكرة السودانية وذكر جبرة أن مباراة مهمة للغاية، رغم عدم تأثير نتيجتها في سير المنافسة، لكنها بطولة قائمة بذاتها لذلك سيسعى كل فريق لتحقيق أهدافه وطموحاته، وبغض النظر عن النتيجة التي ستنتهي عليها أتمنى أن تخرج المواجهة بالصورة التي ترضي طموحات الناديين الكبيرين وأن يهنئ الخاسر الفائز عقب نهاية المباراة وكشف جبرة أن الفوز على الهلال يبدو أمراً جيداً بالنسبة له وسيسعى بجدية من أجل تحقيق هذا الهدف في مباراة القمة.



رغم عدم تاثير نتيجتها علي سير المنافسة !!!
كلام زول ما فاهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى
اخر البليلة حصحاص

نجح  المريخ حتى امس في ضم اكثر من خمسة لاعبين لغرفته بقيادة نجم الاهلي عطبرة  و الدوري الممتاز محمد حقار صاحب القدرات المهولة و الذي جاء بتوصية من  اللجنة الفنية للمريخ و التي تضم لاعبين قدامى بالمريخ و في اعتقادي ان  الاسماء التي ضمتها غرفة المريخ من اللاعبين صغار السن و من الاسماء  المعروفة سيمنحون المريخ الاضافة و سيحققون النجاحات خاصة ان التسجيلات  جاءت على طريقة التسجيلات الاخيرة باصطحاب النظرة الفنية .
خمسة لاعبين  ضماهم المريخ الى غرفته وهم من اللاعبين صغار السن لا تتخطى اعمارهم 22  عاما و يلعبون في انديتهم تحت السن و لن يجدوا صعوبة تذكر في الحصول على  خاناتهم مع المريخ في المواسم المقبلة لى طريقة صلاح نمر و محمد الرشيد  وحماد بكري و ابراهيم جعفر بجانب اللاعب المميز البرنس الصغير
المريخ  كوش على الساحة و ضم الى غرفته اللاعبين الذين يريد تسجليهم حسب المتطلبات  الوظيفية و الحاجة من اصحاب البنيات الجسمانية القوية و الذين يمكن ان  يستفيد منهم ف القارة الافريقية
التسجيلات في الموسم الجديد ستكون وفق الحاجة و النظرة الفنية وهوما يعني ان تسجيلات المريخ ستكون دقيقة ومفيدة ودعامة كبيرة للاحمر
نتوقع  ان يضم المريخ لكشوفات حسب متابعاتنا اسماء محددة و من اصحاب القدرات و  الدليل على ذلك ان المريخ ضم الى غرفته مدافعين و ثلاثة لاعبي وسطبجانب  حارس مميز سيكون اضافة حقيقية للمريخ وهو من اصحاب القدرات المهولة و له  باع طويل في الدوري الممتاز وجاء اختياره بعد دراسة وتأني من قبل اللجنة  الفنية حتى يستفيد منه المريخ في الموسم الجديد لوضع حدا لدلع و دلال  اللاعب اليوغندي جمال سالم
اما على صعيد اللاعبين الاجانب فقد توصل  المريخ لاتفاق مع الليبي محمد صولة وهو لاعب معروف و دعامة اساسية لكشوفات  المريخ بجانب الهداف المرعب الكيني بصفوف زيسكو الزامبي جيسي وير و الذي  بات قريبا من الانضمام لصفوف المريخ
الثنائي المحترف سيشكل اضافة حقيقية  لكشوفات المريخ لانه معروف و من الاسماء الكبيرة في القارة الافريقية  ومكسبا حقيقيا للاحمر الوهاج
متفرقات
خاض المريخ صباح امس مرانه  الرئيسي على ملعب الخرطوم تحت اشراف المدرب جبرة ووضع من خلاله اللمسات  الاخيرة ووزع المهام على اللاعبين من اجل الخروج بنتيجة تسعد الانصار
فوزي  المرضي اطلق تصريحات مستفزة قبل مباراة القمة و هي مستعجلة ولا ادري كيف  يتحمل الرجل الصدمة ان تعرض الهلال للهزيمة التي وعد بها المريخ
مباريات  القمة يصعب التكهن بها و المدرب الشاطر من يوزن تصريحاته حتى لا يحرك حماس  الخصم وندرك ان نجوم المريخ اكثر شوقا من الجماهير لانطلاقة مباراة القمة و  كذلك حتى مدربهم و لكنهم تحاشوا استفزاز الهلال و جمهوره ووصفوا الهلال  بالكبير و الفريق المحترم
الكابتن فوزي المرضي واصل اطلاق التصريحات  المثيرة للجدل و قال في الاسياد ان فوز الهلال على المريخ مسألة وقت ليس  الاو ان ينتظر المباراة على احر من الجمر لحرق المريخ و انه قدر التصريح  الي اطلقه و يتحمل تبعاته
اخيرا
مباراة القمة مناسبة مواتية للاعبي  المريخ للرد على الاستفزازات التي تعرضوا لها مؤخرا و اتهامهم بضعف القدرات  و تحقيق الانتصار على الهلال و اسعاد انصارهم حفظماء وجهمم
القمة في وجهة نظري مباراة لاعبين و جمهور و دوافع ومن يملك الدوافع يظفر بالقمة
نجوم المريخ اكثر اللاعبين دوافعا بين نجوم الفريقين
اخيرا جدا
آخر البليلة حصحاص

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
النجم للرجم
التيجاني محمد احمد
 الم اقل ان بيئة المدعوم غير صالحة



     تحدث الرشيد بالأمس عما يُكتب في اعمدة الصدى ثم أكد خروج جماهير الهلال  عن طورها في مباراة القمة ونذكره بأن جماهير المريخ لا تعرف الخروج عن النص  ولم تشهد مدرجات المريخ حرب بين الالتراس وحماة الأفراد فهذه الثقافة  دخيله حتى على مجتمع المدفور.
    لم تشهد مدرجات المريخ مطاردات  واشتعال النيران في (الباشات) وهروب حماة الأفراد ولم تنطلق من مدرجات  المريخ أي حجارة تجاه رجال الخطوط أو الضيوف.
    ما يُكتب في اعمدة  الصدى عن الحكام يأتي مقترناً بالدلائل والاثباتات ولم يتحدث كاتب رأي في  الصدى عن خروج جماهير المريخ عن النص.
    حتى بالأمس القريب كانت  قروبات الهلال تضج بالسخط والغضب على اشخاص مقربين من كردنه لدرجة ان هناك  مطالبات برفع لافتات تندد بصحيفة الرشيد وحدث هذا الامر قبل مدة ليست  بالقصيرة.
    وذكاء الرشيد خانه بالأمس ليتحدث عن جماهير المريخ  والخروج عن النص وأعمدة الصدى فقضيته ليست مع ما يُكتب في الصدى بل مع  الذين اطلق عليهم هلالاب قشرة يقبعون تحت اقدام الأفراد البلهاء ومواليد  بغاث طير المسخ المشوه من القيادات الزائفة في الهلال واشباه المنتمين  القابعين في جيوب الحاقدين (على حد وصفه).
    قضية الرشيد ليست مع  أعمدة الصدى ولكنها مع الذين وصفهم بالهلالاب القشرة ومواليد بغاث الطير  والذين نما إلى علمه بأنهم سيرفعون لافتات تندد بتدخله في الشأن الهلالي.
     لا شأن لجمهور المريخ ولا أعمدة الصدى بما يخطط له من وصفهم الرشيد  بالهلالاب القشرة ولا يعنينا عدم رضا بعض الهلالاب عن الرشيد وسياسة كردنه  فابحث لك عن شماعة غير جاهير المريخ واعمدة الصدى تنقذ بها نفسك من لافتات  الذين وصفتهم بالهلالاب القشرة وانت اعلم الناس بهم.
    كتبت مراراً  وتكراراً عن بيئة الهلال وانها غير صالحة للابداع وتقديم مستوى ثابت وليست  صالحة ليستقر فيها اللاعب نفسياً والامثلة كثيرة فيمكن ان يتم اتهام لاعب  بالتواطؤ كما حدث مع عبد اللطيف بوى وجمعة جينارو في المباراة التى خسرها  المدفور امام الاهلي شندي.
    يمكن ان يتم البحث عن لاعب لمجرد انه  ارتدى شعار المريخ مثل شيبوب ويدفعوا له قرابة الخمس مليارات ولا يتم تقييم  محمد عبد الرحمن الغربال التقييم الصحيح.
    يمكن عادي ان يكتب الرجل الثالث في الهلال بعد فطومة ان بشه تصرفاته صبيانية ويتكعوّج وان كاريكا استنفذ اغراضه.
     يمكن في بيئة الهلال ان يبحثوا عن أسرة لاعب ارتدى شعار المريخ ولعب  للرديف ويتاجروا بالموت ويتناسوا ان لاعب ارتدى شعار الهلال وسكب الدم  والعرق فلم يجد العون والمساعدة الا عندما تحك جمال الوالي ليعالجه فهرعوا  لنجدته بعد فوات الاوان.
    من يتحدث عن تقصير في المريخ عليه ان يطالب  مجلس المدفور بأن يدفع ديون ابناء الهلال الذين قضوا حياتهم الرياضية بين  جدران النادي الازرق ولم يستلموا مستحقاتهم فذهبوا للمحاكم واشتكوا اسياد  الصفر الدولي.
    في بيئة الهلال يمكن ان يوصف اللاعب بأنه متواطئ او بأنه من اولاد الارباب واولاد البرير واولاد فطومة وحتى المشجع كذلك.
     قبل ان يكوى قلوبهم عقروب تصوّر الكاردينال مع بكري ووزع البسمات وعند  اللدغة القاتلة أصبح في عرفهم بكري خائن ووصفوه باقذع الالفاظ.
    وحتى  شيبوب عندما أعاده المريخ من جوبا وتحريره من قبضتهم كالوا له السباب  وعندما أطلقه المريخ عادوا ويمدحون فيه لغاية اليوم فقط لأنه ارتدى شعار  المريخ.
    مجتمع الأصفار الدولية يتم فيه تقييم لاعب يأتي من المريخ  مثل شيبوب بمليارات تتدفق بدون حسيب ونجد ان لاعب مثل الغربال يُطلب منه  التسجيل باقساط وبمبلغ اقل من مليارات شيبوب.
    يهملون أبناء الهلال  ويتهمون بعض اللاعبين بالتواطؤ ويقللون من قيمة كبار اللاعبين ويصفونهم  بالكعوجة ويفرطوا في الغربال ويدفعوا المليارات لشيبوب ومن يرتدي شعار  المريخ.
    ضجت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي والقروبات المريخية بخبر  الإصدارة الزرقاء التى تحدثت عن كرنفال سوداني الكبير واذا صح الخبر فهناك  عدم رضا عام عن سياسة سودانى ورغبتها في الاحتفال قبل انتهاء مرحلة التقاضى  يا طارق حمزة.
    اعتقد ان سوداني اذكى بكثير من ان تستجيب لضغوطات  مارسها الرشيد على عمر وتحدث عن دعم سابق للمريخ ومناشدة طارق حمزة بالاسم  في مقاله الراتب حتى يجعل من سوداني مطيّه لهدفه.
    هناك من الزملاء  من يرغب في أن يزج بسوداني في رهانات خاسرة ويدخلها في صراع جماهيري  ويلبسها ثوب التعصب ومن الحكمة ان تكون الشركة كما هي محايدة وبعيدة عن  استغلالها من قبل البعض او الضغط عليها.
    سؤال برئ : هل يستجيب طارق  حمزة للضغط الذي يمارسه الرشيد على عمر لينظم كرنفال قبل ان نهاية القضية  ليُغضب جمهور المريخ ويستلم (شوال) شرائح سوداني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة وتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد 
 ادعموا المريخ بكل الفئات في دار الرياضة وشيخ الاستادات

كنتم ولا زلتم الوقود الحقيقي والشريان الرئيسي المغذي لقلب المارد الأحمر ..â€¨كلٌ في مجاله ..
مشجعين وإعلاميين وأعضاءمجلس إدارة ..
ادعموا المريخ فهو في حاجتكم ..
‎ادعموه بالصوت في المدرج ..
بالحضور  إلى النادي والوقوف مع اللاعبين وبث الحماس في نفوسهم والشد من عزائمهم  ..â€¨ادعموه بالصمت عن النزاعات وتصفية الحسابات التي نخرت جسد الزعيم  والمارد الأحمر ..
‎كلنا يتذكر ما أحدثته وقفتكم المشهودة في النفرات  وانقاذ النادي في احلك الاوقات ودعونا نستحضر وقفتنا في المباريات  الافريقية العام الماضي .. حيث ازرتم الفريق بفضل من الله ثم بفضل دعمكم  ووقفتكم ورميكم للخلافات والصراعات الشخصية..
فـحضرت النتائج  والإنتصارات المتتالية للفريق فبعد مـا كان املنا في تجاوز الدور الاول  للبطولة الافريقية اصبحنا ننادي الكاس كلها بوقفاتنا الجماهيرية وهدير  الملاعب وانسجام الادارة ودعم الاعلام فلنعيد للمدرج سيرة العام السابق  افريقياً ..
‎كل هذه المعطيات تبعث في المريخ جانباً من التفاؤل بمباراة القمة باكر حيث أظهر الفريق روحاً قتالية في أخر مباراة للمدرب جبرة ..
‎كما  أن الخواجه الاسمر نظم مباريات ودية ومعسكرات من أجل الوقوف على مستويات  اللاعبين بشكل أوضح والوقوف على حالة المخزون اللياقي للفريق للتأكد من  جاهزية اللاعبين للدخول في اجواء القمة وطهرت الرؤية ابتداءاً من  لقاءالاهلي شندي
دعونا نساند المريخ في اخر المباريات ونشكل حضور ليكون عربون الصداقة للعام القادم وكاس السودان
حضورك مباراة القمة يعني الدعم المعنوي للاعبين وتحقيق الفوز
اداء المباراة لايعني نسيان قضية الاستئناف
تواجدك يعني دعم للقضية واحراج لجنة الاستئناف
نقاط المباراة ستدخلهم من عنق الزجاجه باذن الله
ودعونا ننتواجد اليوم في مباراة الشباب بدار الرياضة امدرمان وتكون هي البروفة الحقيقية لمباراة باكر
دعونا نهزمهم صغار وكبار
دار الرياضة امدرمان تنادينا كشيخ الاستادات
الشباب اليوم ام شباب العرضة شمال
حضورنا تاكيد لحضورنا غدا
ادعموهم صغار وكبار
مع  العلم ان لايوجد بالمريخ صغار لكن الفئات العمرية فقط ماتجبرنا علي  منادتهم بالصغار لكن كل المريخاب كباار جمهورولاعبين وفنيين وادارين كلهم  كبار
شعار النادي لوحده من الكبار
فلندعمهم لنهزمهم بكل المراحل العمرية
موعدنا اليوم عصرافي دار الرياضة امدرمان
وغدا مساء يوحب بنا شيخ الاستادات
المريخ بكل فئاته العمرية ينادينا
هل نلبي النداء في اواخر الموسم ..
-----------------------------
عندنا رسائل لجهتين
الاولي قناة النيلين
والثانية شركة سوداني الراعية
امامكم ياقناة النيلين ثمانية واربعون ساعة لعمل كل تجهيزاتكم للمباراة من شارة وجودة صورة وصوت
ومباراة القمة تحظي بمشاهدة بعض الجنسيات من بعض الدول العربية والافريقية لذلك اعكسوا صورة جيدة عن رياضة السودان
لاتفضحونا رجاء
قصة  كورة منقولة بثلاثة كميرات وصورة ظلام بالله ارحمونا منها ولو غالبكم  نتمني التعاقد مع قناة الملاعب في بث مشترك حتى تسخر امكانية القناتين لنقل  مباراة تليق باسم السودان
وعلي الاقل يكون البث في قمر نايل سات وعرب سات
تعاونوا معهم اليوم حتى يتعاونو معكم في كاس السودان
تبادل المنافع من اجل السودان وجماهير الناديين
لاتحرجونا مع الاجانب
امامكم زمن كافي لاخراج المباراة بصورة تليق بيكم وممكن الاستديو التحليلي يكون مشترك لاستقطاب محللين علي مستوى الحدث
هذه الرسالة الاولي
ام الرسالة الثانية لشركة سوداني
اي محاولة للتتويج في هذه المباراة ستكون خصما عليكم
رسالة قصيرة لكم للمريخ قضايا لم تنظر الي الان
لاتفقدوا عملاء لكم بي بهرجه احتفال
والكورة في ميدانكم
ياارضاء عملائكم او ارضاء بعض الشخصيات في إدارة شركتكم

•••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
جــــبرة والـــوثبة 

    يتهيأ فريقا المريخ والهلال للنزال غدا مساءا على ملعب استاد الخرطوم العريق، بأمر النادي الأحمر الذي أراد أن يسوق خصمه اللدود إلى ذلك الملعب البعيد عن المساكن والمناهل، ليلحق به هزيمة يشهد بها الركبان من الإنس والجان، ومن جاء يسترق السمع أو يكحل مقلتيه بالإبداع.
    مباراة غدا قلنا إنها تمثل تحدٍ يخص والي الجمال، الذي راهن على أبناءه اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني ومن قبلهما الجماهير.
    صحيح إن مبارايات القمة ترتبط بعوامل كثيرة ومعقدة في بعض الأحيان، فمثل هذه اللقاءات تحتاج لنوعية خاصة من اللاعبين، ولنوعية واعية وصبورة من المدربين، وفوق هذا وذاك تدخل العوامل النفسية الظاهرة والخفية بالإضافة إلى الدافعية الذاتية عند اللاعبين، ثم الأجواء المحيطة من عام وخاص، ثم الأداء التحكيمي من جانب طاقم العمل في المباراة المعنية.
    الرأي عندي أن كل هذه الأمور تعتبر من واجبات الجهاز الفني، لأنه هو المعني بها بكل تأكيد.
    المطلوب من الكوتش فاروق جبرة في مباراة الغد، أمورا كثيرة فلو استطاع التعامل معها بقوة ومهنية عالية، فإن النصر لا محال آت للفرقة الحمراء بلا تعب أو عناء.
    وضع التشكيل المناسب، ومن أهم صفات اللاعب الأنسب هو أن يكون سليما معافى، مهيئا نفسيا للقيام بالعمل الموكل إليه، جاد في تنفيذ ما يطلب منه بنسبة عالية.
    ثم من بعد التزام الأسلوب اللائق بالمباراة، وعدم التمترس في أسلوب لعب واحد ومحدد طول زمن المباراة كيفا وشكلا.
    مباريات كرة القدم بصفة عامة والقمم بصفة أخص هن مباريات كر وفر ونشاط وفتور وربكة وتنظيم وانسجام وشتات.
    لأجل ذلك هي تحتاج إلى مدرب ذكي وحصيف لماح وصبور، يتمكن من التعامل في كل الأحوال الظروف ومع أدق التفاصيل.
    تحتاج مثل هذه المباريات في بعض الأوقات أن يقود المدرب حتى عملية التشجيع مع الجماهير، وذلك عندما يرى أن هنالك فتورا أو كسلا قد اعترى اللاعبين والجماهير نفسها، كما نشاهد ذلك عند بعض المربيين العالمين.
    هذا ما يخص العمل الفني بصورة عامة، ولكن للهلال خاصية وأسلوب يتفرد به في كل لقاءاته أمام المريخ وهذا الأسلوب هو الذي نريد الكوتش جبرة أن يفطن إليه بحذر، وهو الذي عايشه لاعبا ومدربا ولكن نذكره فقط.
    الهلال يعتمد على إثارة اللاعبين الأفضل في الفرقة الحمراء، بعمل ممنهج ومرتب له من جهازهم الفني وخاصة عندما يكون فوزي المرضي متواجدا على كرسي التدريب، والكل يتذكر تلك الألفاظ القبيحة التي تفوه بها هيثم مصطفى في وجه الملك فيصل العجب، قصدا منه إخراجه من جو المباراة.
    الهلال يستعمل العنف الزائد بواسطة عتاولته فاقدي الموهبة مثل الشغيل وبوي ومساوي، معتمدا على ضعف الحكام وخوفهم الشديد من النادي الأزرق، والكل يتذكر ما حدث من مساوي مع مهاجم المريخ سكواها ولم يسأله حكم.
    الهلال يكلف بعضا من مشجعيه بأن يقوموا بالهتاف المضاد بفشل التحكيم في وجه الحكام منذ بداية المباراة، حتى لو كانت الحالة لا تعدو كونها رمية تماس في سقط لقط.
    يركز الهلال عن طريق جماهيره مع رجال الخطوط ويرهبونهم بالقوارير والهتافات البذيئة حتى لا يوقفون سارقا أو يعتمدون هدفا.
    الجهاز الفني للنادي الأزرق يتولى بنفسه في أوقات كثيرة من المباراة عملية إرهاب الحكام بصورة كريهة وثورة كاذبة تدفعهم لدخول الملعب المحرم، ومع ذلك لا يجد من يقول لهم أخرجوا منها أبدا أبدا.
    نريد من جبرة أن يهيئ لاعبيه لعبث وألاعيب فوزي وجماعته، وأن لا يتلفتوا إلى خزعبلاتهم المحفوظة عن ظهر قلب لكل مريخي ومتابع.
    وجبرة نفسه نطلب منه أن يمسك أعصابه، مهما رأى من ظلم متوقع ومن أذى تحكيمي معتاد.
    فقد سبق أن تم طردك من آخر مباراة قمة أدرتها، بعد احتجاجك على ركلة جزاء ارتكبها مساوي أوضح من الشمس.
    إذن هذه مباراة جبرة أولا، ونحن والله كلنا ثقة في أن الرجل سيقودها بأسلوب ينال رضاء الجميع إن شاء الله.

الذهبية الأخيرة

    وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نسأل فوزي المرضي، هل ستضع تشكيلة حسب الجاهزية أم حسب مزاج المنسقة الإعلامية ؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
في الهدف
ابوبكرعابدين - 
 الممتاز .. غاية أم وسيلة؟؟

*أمس خسر الزمالك مباراة الذهاب على نهائي أبطال أفريقيا والتي سبق له الفوز بها حوالي ست مرات خسر بثلاثية نظيفة أمام منافسه (صن داونز) الجنوب أفريقي وأتاحت لي فرصة الوجود بمصر الاطلاع على عدد من الصحف صبيحة المباراة وكذا رصدت حركة المشجعين في الشارع المصري ورأيت ما رأيت..
*أولا: لم تأخذ المباراة حيزا كبيرا كما هو الحال عندنا رغم الاهتمام بها كحدث مهم .
*ثانيا: لم أرصد شماتة في خطوط رئيسية في الصحف المنافسة ولا حتى من الأقلام المناوئة حيث لم تكن هناك مكايدات أقلام مراهقة.
* ثالثا:  جاء النقد موضوعيا وانصب على تحميل المسؤلية على حارس المرمى أحمد الشناوي وثنائي الدفاع علي جبر واسلام جمال وكذا الجهاز الفني بقيادة مؤمن سليمان.
* رابعا: المدير الفني بدوره لم يتنصل من المسؤلية ولم يحملها للاعبين بل قال أنها مسؤليتهم أجمعين وسيعملون على تجاوز ذلك في مباراة الرد وبعون الله واجتهاد اللاعبين سيحقق نصرا يجعله يفوز بالكأس الاقريقية .
*خامسا: الاعلام لم ينصب المشانق للجهاز الفني ولم يطالب باقالته ولم يطالب بشطب الذين اخفقوا ولم يطالب مجلس الادارة بالاستقالة والأهم من كل ذلك لم يتحدث عن شماعة الحكام والتحكيم الفاشل والمنحاز وعمليات البيع والشراء للحكام .
* نعم كان الاعلام موضوعيا في كل اتجاهاته وذلك لأن المباراة لم تنتهي اذ هناك شوط ثان مهم بالاسكندرية ولابد من تهيئة الجو العام لتحقيق نصر وفوز بالكأس والذي سيحسب لمصر قبل الزمالك وذلك هو الحس الوطني الصحيح  والذي نفتقده هنا في السودان في ظل التعصب الأعمى للمريخ والهلال والغرق في تفاصيل صغيرة تجعلنا نغرق في شبر ماء!!
* أخوتي الكرام تلك المقدمة الطويلة هي مقدمة السؤال هل كأس الدوري الممتاز عندنا غاية أم هو وسيلة تتيح لصاحبه تمثيل السودان في البطولة الافريقة وتصبح الغاية الكبرى هي الفوز بالكأس الافريقية والتي رصيدنا فيها صفر كبييييييير رغم طول اللسان (نحن ونحن اللي حفظناها دون اي انجاز)!
* نحترب ونصطرع في لا شيئ كل عام ولانستفيد من الدروس ولا نعالج الازمات في كل عام ونكرر الأخطاء في كل مرة ونخرج من كل مواسم البطولات الأفريقية بالصفر الدائم الا من بطولات لاتتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة فاز بها المريخ ولو نظرنا الى كينيا او رواندا سنجد رصيدهم أفضل منا .
* أخوتي الكرام لانبكي على اللبن المسكوب ولاينبغي لنا ذلك وندعو الجميع الى الارتفاع الى مستوى المسؤلية لاسيما ونحن في خواتيم الموسم الحافل بالأزمات .
* هل نطمع في سمنارات وندوات وصفحات وبرامج لدراسة الوضع لتجاوز السلبيات بشكل جدي وعلمي ومدروس على مستوى الوزارة والاتحادات وادارات الأندية والأجهزة الفنية (تدريب وتحكيم) وفوق هذا وذاك أداء الاعلام والذي له دور كبير ومهم في العملية الرياضية كلها، هل نطمع ونطمح في معالجة جادة ؟ نتمنى ذلك.
*كرات × الهدف
*الأهلي المصري طرح مشروع تشييد ستاد جديد ومتحف بأرض النادي بمنطقة الشيخ زويد ، وطرح ذلك بواسطة المدير التنفيذي للنادي والذي أكد بأن هناك شركتين عالميتين ستتقدمان يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بعرضين وستتم دراسة العرضين جيدا ومناقشته مع الشركتين وبعدها يتم عرضه على مجلس الادارة لاتخاذ القرار النهائي .
* نادر خليل مدير التسويق في النادي الأهلي أكد بأن الشركتين لهما سابقة أعمال ناجحة في أوروبا وأفريقيا وان العرضين يشملان البناء والتمويل.
* ياترى أين نحن من كل ذلك العمل المؤسسي والمنظم؟
* الأخ الصديق مزمل أبوالقاسم كان متحمسا لمشروع المتحف المريخي وتحدثنا في المشروع ولكن يبدو ان حماسه قد فتر ، ولابأس من طرحه من جديد.
* مشروع المتحف المريخي مشروع رائد ومربح وفيه عدة فوائد نتمنى ان يرى النور قريبا.
* مشروع بناء ستاد النادي الأهلي المصري نهديه للاخوة في المدينة الرياضية علهم يستفيدو ا من تلك الدروس .
*توفى قبل يومين عمنا حسن الشايقي حارس مرمى الهلال والمريخ في الاربعينيات وشقيق عبدالهادي ( ودالشايقي) أيضا لاعب المريخ والهلال في الستينيات له الرحمة والمغفرة ( انا لله وانا اليه راجعون).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الملك والبرنس وجها لوجه في قمة الصغار لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم .. شباب المريخ للصدارة .. القواعد الجماهيرية الحمراء خلف الصغار إستعدادا لقمة الكبار

متابعة : أحمد دراج

يسعي فريق شباب المريخ الي حسم دوري الشباب عندما يواجهون الهلال في ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم الإثنين ضمن الجولة الثانية من المربع الذهبي لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم، المريخ يدخل المباراة برصيد ثلاث نقاط بعد الفوز على نجوم أبوسعد فيما يدخل الهلال المباراة من دون رصيد بعد خسارته أمام الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين لهدف .

ولأول مرة بعد فترة طويلة الملك والبرنس وجها لوجه في الأجهزة الفنية للفريقين بعد ان كانا داخل المستطيل الأخضر يمتعان القواعد الجماهيرية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس ؟
حسن محمد حمد
عصا اوكرا ..سم العقرب ..واناطين ..فوزي ..!!


â–   ليس حماسا ..ولا اندفاعا عاطفيا ..ان نؤكد ان ليس ثمة مقارنة فنية ..بين  نجوم كشف المريخ ..وكشف هلال (شيخ) فوزي ..الازرق ..علي الاطلاق ..
â–   حراسة المرمي الحمراء .. بوابة عصية علي الاقتجام ..عندما تكتمل خطوط  الفريق ..وللتأكد من ان ما نكتبه ليس انشاءا ..بل واقع لا يقبل المراء  ..عودوا بالذاكرة الي انطلاقة الموسم ..داخليا ..وقاريا ..عندما فشل حتي  بطل نيجيريا في هز شباك جمال سالم رايح جايي ..و احتفظت البوابة بنظافتها  ..حتي منتصف الدورة الاولي ..الي ان ضربت الغيابات عضم الفريق .. وكان اول  هدف في شباك حارس الرديف ..بعد ان تدخلت عناية (صالح) وتم طرد جمال في  مباراة مريخ السلاطين ..
â–  الدفاع الاحمر ..يضم فرسان ..بحق .. قلبي  دفاع من طراز رفيع ..ضكر .. الذي يملك القوة ..الذكاء ..ومهارة مان تو مان  .. بجانب نمر ..الذي تم ضمه اصلا لتميزه في العاب الهواء..وقراءة سير  الكرات ..والتغطية اللصيقة ..
â–  صحيح ان قلبي الاحمر اهتزا مرات .. لكن  السبب كان واضحا ومفهوما .. لاي مبتدئ يفهم في كرة القدم ..وهو ضعف اداء  محوري الارتكاز ..بسبب تصفية ثلاثي الموسم الماضي ..ايمن سعيد ..جابسون ..  وعلاء الدين فييرا ..واصابة وايقاف البديلين ..حماد بكري ..و ابراهيم جعفر  ..
â–  في الظهير الايسر ..يرابط .. النمر الافربقي ..المتخصص في مباريات  القمة ..والذي شارك في (علقة)..التلاتة نيسانات..الشهيرة في آخر نهائي كأس  سودان ..رضي الهلال بعدم (الشتات)منه ..وكان له دور محوري ..خرج منه بلقب  قاتل كاريكا بلنتات ..ونزار الدفار ..وبشة ..لكن المربخ يعاني في الظهير  الايمن .. خصوصا عقب انقطاع مسيرة النجم الشاب شمس الفلاح ..للاصابة ..لكن  هذه لن تشكل(صداعا) للاحمر في ديربي (عدالة السماء)..واطفاء ..(حريق) الشيخ  ..فوزي ود المرضي ..لان الجوكر الخبير ..رمضان عجب ..جاهز موية ونور ..لسد  هذه الثغرة ..اذن ..جمال سالم ..البوابة ..بخيت وعجب ظهيران ..و الوحشان  ..نمر ..وضكر ..قلبي دفاع ..
â–  جابسون ..المعلم عمر ..والصاعد حماد بكري  ..او ابرا ..يسهل لاي اثنين منهم تشكيل وسط مدافع ..صلب ..امام رباعي  ..الموت الاحمر الدفاعي ..
â–  يمكن ان يكمل الوسط ..الغاني الديناميكي  ..الراقص ..كوفي ..كصانع العاب ..ويمكن لمحمد الرشيد ..او الفنان خالد  النعسان الفنان ..اداء هذه المهمة .. وسط (الكراكات) الزرقاء ..(ام نومة  سنة ..وقومة سنة) عطفا علي فوارق الرشاقة ..وخفة وسرعة الحركة .. وعلو كعب  المهارات ..والمراوغة ..والذكاء وردة الفعل المطلوبة ..علي حواف طمنطاشر  الكاميروني المغلوب علي امره (مسكين فودجو) ..
â–  في خط النار ..منصة  الصواريخ البالستية الحمراء ..يرابط العقرب .. التي تحمل سما ..يكفي لقتل  عدة افيال .. بلدغة واحدة ..و معلوم قطعا ان بكري المدينة ..يبحث عن ظهوره  الحقيقي المؤثر ..وبروزه الكبير ..في الديربي الوطني .. ليتسق مع نجوميته  الداوية قاريا الموسم المنصرم ..
â–  بينما ..يبقي البلاك ستار ..اوغستين  اوكراه ..الموهبة الاولي في ملاعب القارة السمراء ..حاليا ..دون ادني شك ..  وبدون منازع ..مطلقا ..الامل الاخضر ..الذي ينتظره عشاق المهارات النادرة  .. والنبوغ البكر ..من النظارة ..وذواقة الكرة .. داخل وخارج القارة  الافريقية ..
â–  وهناك خيارات اخري ..في دكة احتياط .. الخواجة الاسمر  ..فاروق جبرة .. بيكهام افريقيا ..ايام كان نجما يفعل الاعاجيب في ملاعبنا  ..مجدي الثغر ..عنكوب .. عبده جابر ..يمكنه ان يفعلها في اي وقت او وظيفة  ..
â–  اذن ..ليس ثمة مقارنة ..بين حامل اللقب .بعرقه الزلال ..وجهده  الزلال .. وبين (زبون) ..ناس السموأل وتمشيطية .. ومعز ..وهيثم النور  ..(المعتمد) ...و فعلا ..(شن جاب ..لجاب) ...؟؟

آخر الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
لن نلقي المنديل .. !!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
â–  عفوا ..
واضح جدا ..ان ثمة امور فائتة ..علي كثيرين من منسوبي المريخ ..
â–   مضحك ..ان يظن اي مريخي راشد ..ان العصابة الزرقاء ..ستتعامل مع عصيان  المريخ ..او انسحابه ..بنفس ..(الحنية)..و(الغطغطة)..التي يتعاملون بها مع  الهلال وجنح وانسحابات ..الهلال .. والكاردينال ..
â–  و الله..هؤلاء يحلمون ليلهم بنهارهم .. ان يجدوا فرصة في المريخ ..
â–   والله ..الذي لا اله غيره .. اذا انسحب المريخ ..ظهرا ..لوصل خطاب انسحابه  الي الفيفا ..قبل صلاة العصر .. وربما تدفع جهات رسمية رسوم الشكوي  بالدولار .. في انتظار شطب المريخ ..
â–  يا ..عاااااااالم ..شغلوا عقولكم .. وفتحوا عيونكم قدر الريال ..
â–  اعرف عدوك ..تأمن غدره ومكره .. وكيده ..
â–  شفتوا كيف ..؟
â–  قلت (انطنة)..ولا ..(طنطنة).. يا شيخ ؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للديربي و تألق جماعي في التدريب الأساسي

يختتم فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم تحضيراته لمباراته أمام الهلال في الجولة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز،

ويأمل  أبناء القلعة الحمراء تحقيق الفوز في البطولة الخاصة والوصول للنقطة 80 في  انتظار نتيجة الفحص الذي كان مجلس الإدارة قد دفع به للجنة الاستئنافات.

وجاءت التحضيرات متوافقة تماما مع صعوبة المباراة وأهميتها لكونها خاتمة للمسابقة،

وشهدت  التدريبات تألقا جماعيا للكبار بجانب النجوم الصاعدة، ويسعى فاروق جبرة  لقيادة الأحمر للفوز في القمة الأولى التي يشرف على الفريق فيها بصفة  المدير الفني بعد أن كان قد قاد الأحمر موسم 2011 كمساعد للمصري حسام  البدري وتمكن من إدارة المباراة على أفضل ما يكون وكان قريبا للغاية من  الظفر بنقاط المباراة من ملعب الهلال غير أن النتيجة آلت للتعادل بهدفين  لكل.

وشهدت التحضيرات أيضا اهتماما إداريا لافتا بحضور كامل أعضاء  مجلس الإدارة بقيادة الرئيس جمال الوالي، الذي تعهد بحوافز كبيرة حال حقق  اللاعبون الفوز في المباراة.

بينما أدى اللاعبون التدريبات بشهية  مفتوحة ومعنويات عالية عقب الفوز الذي تحقق على الأهلي شندي وهو ما قاد  لارتفاع الروح أكثر وعزز ثقة اللاعبين في أنفسهم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
اميــر عـوض
الهمباتي الأحمر


âک…تعجبني الولولة (الزرقاء).. و (أتفنقل) من الضحك حين يتخبط آل الداعمابي من الزنقة الحمراء..

âک…أصل الحكاية مانشيت لطيف من صحيفة الأسياد بعدد أمس الأول.. حيث حملت الصحيفة العنوان التالي: (الغربال يقتحم خيارات مباراة القمه).

âک…و  ما أن حل صباح اليوم التالي إلا و طالعنا العنوان التالي: (الهلال يصرف  النظر عن التجديد لمحمد عبد الرحمن نتيجة لمعاناة اللاعب من إصابة مزمنة).

âک…أيه الحصل؟

âک…يكونشي ميدو (إتزلق) في موية المطر الجات بالليل.. و ظ±صيب و إتشلع و أصبح لا يساوي في سوق (الخردة) شرو نقير؟!!

âک…من متين المعاناة دي؟ و في شنو حصل بين ليلة و ضحاها يا (فطين)؟

âک…و  كالعادة.. تسرب ميدو الغربال عبر دعاوي الإصابة التي ذكرتها (الناطغة) في  صفحتها علي الفيس بوك.. ليلحق بسابقيه من المدربين أصحاب (الأكياس  الفاضية)..

âک…(الخرافية) التي تقيم المدربين.. علقت سماعة و باتت  تفتي كالأطباء حول إصابات النجوم.. علها تفلح بذلك في إيهام الشعب الأزرق  الذي صار يتخبط من هول الفاجعة كمن به مس من الجن (الأحمر الكلكي)..

âک…و  ليس أدل علي هذا التخبط أكثر من عنوان صحيفة قوون: (فيما أكد اللاعب تمسكه  بالازرق.. الهلال يصرف النظر عن (ميدو) فى التسجيلات.. و يبعده رسميا عن  التدريبات).

âک…(طربقة) شديدة.. و (جقلبة) تحنن الكافر.. الولد متمسك و الجماعة صرفوا النظر!!

âک…صرفوا النظر عني!!

âک…صرفتوا النظر ليه يا ناس (قوون).. مالو ما بعرف يلعب واللا مصاب برضو؟

âک…طيب قول صرفتوهو لأي سبب.. وقفتوهوا من التدريبات ليه؟ ما تخلوهوا يتم مدته الباقية؟

âک…متمسك و صرفنا النظر.. ديل غايتو كتروا (المحلبية)!!

âک…غايتو جنس محن!!

âک…الألم الأزرق في (ميدو) يناديني نحو الغربال..

âک…مريخاب حقارين بشكل!!

âک…ليه كده.. الظلم ده..

âک…بقيتوا (تهمبتوا) علي عينك يا تاجر..

âک…قلع عديل..

âک…حرام عليكم.. ده الغربال الشره الكاردينال..

âک…خليتوهو رفس ليهو مليارين (مقسطات)..

âک…الأيام الجايه دي الواحد يا (بتفقع) من الضحك.. يا الضحك (بفقعو)..

âک…لكن الجد.. ميدو مصاب.. بالفرحة..

âک…و الكاردينال مصاب..

âک…و الجاتك في إصابة (كشفك) سامحتك يا بنزينا.

*نبضات متفرقة*

âک…قمة الصغار اليوم.. نريدها حمراء فاقع لونها تغيظ (المصابين).

âک…و غدا ألقاك.. يا لهف روحي من غد.

âک…الأسد الأحمر تغلي عروقه كالمرجل شوقا لتلك المواجهة.

âک…كل الإستعدادات تدل علي نصر أحمر يعيد ترتيب الدوري المنحاز و يكشف نمر الورق الضعيف.

*نبضة أخيرة*

حنسجل ميدو (المصاب) و لو كانت رجله مقطوعه عديل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسنودة بوثيقة في غاية الأهمية التريعة تستأنف شكواها ضد النهضة

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم

قرر مجلس ادارة نادي تريعة البجة استئناف شكواه ضد نادي النهضة ربك في  عدم صحة قانونية مشاركة اللاعب عصام توريس بحجة انه ينتمني الي دولة الجنوب  ومسجل كلاعب وطني وببطاقة جهة امنية ،، وكانت اللجنة المنظمة قد رفضت  الشكوي امس رغم ان نادي تريعة البجة قدم مستند في غاية الاهمية يشير الي ان  اللاعب من رعايا دولة جنوب السودان ولا يمتلك اي مستند لدي الجهات المختصة  بأنه سوداني وتم فتح ملف له في شؤون الاجانب علي اعتبار انه مواطن جنوبي  الا ان لجنة الاستئنافات رفضت الشكوي بحجه انها تم النظر فيها من قبل بعد  ان تقدم بها نادي الشرطة ولم تنظر لمستجدات الشكوي من خطاب يحوي حقيقة  اللاعب وبطلان مشاركته مع ناديه ،، هذا واكد رئيس نادي تريعة البجة المقدمة  عماد سليم ان نادي تريعة البجة لن يكون ضحية لأي ممارسة غير قانونية وان  شكواهم في اللاعب توريس صحيحة مئة بالمئة ورفضها ليس الا ترضية وتمرير  لأجنده خاصه من قبل الاتحاد العام الذي درج علي تلك الممارسات وقال سنقوم  بأستئناف القرار لدي لجنة الاسئنافات وننتظر ان يعود الحق لأصحابه والثلاث  نقاط من نصيب نادينا دون ادني شك .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقيبكري يوسف 
قمة الصغار بروفة للكبار



تبقت أقل من 35 ساعة على لقاء القمة وارتفعت حمى المواجهة بين أنصار  الناديين باكراً وبات كل يغني على ليلاه ويعزف لحن الأماني منشداً قصيد  الإنتصار وعلى أهبة الإستعداد ليوم الإحتفال.
* من يتابع ما تخطه صحف العملاقين اليوم يظن أن الفريقين سيفوزان وليس هناك  مكان للتعادل أو الخسارة في قاموس أيٍّ منهما ليلة الثلاثاء وتلك الحسابات  العاطفية هي التي تقود لردة الفعل العنيفة لدى الخاسر الذي يحاول مداراة  الخسارة خلف قرارات ( فش الغبينة ) وتعليق الخيبات علي شماعتي المدربين  واللاعبين.
* من لم يتحسب للخسارة فلن يستطيع تقبلها وتلك عاطفة لا تعترف بها كرة  القدم التي تقوم على ثلاث نتائج لا تستثني منها أقوى المنتخبات وأعتى  الأندية .
* لعل لقاء الغد سيأتي ساخناً كعادته وقد تزيد سخونته عن المعقول فتأتي  بنتائج عكسية كحدوث التفلتات هنا كانت أو هناك ويبقى كل شئ جائز في ظل وجود  إداريين لا يدرون عواقب التصريحات المستفزة ويطلقون الكلم على عواهنه  بدلاً عن تلطيف الأجواء والحديث عن مباراة في كرة القدم لا يتطلب الفوز بها  الخروج عن النص وتوتير الأجواء بقدر ما يحتاج لعمل فني كبير والتعامل  بتركيز عال والسعي لتبيض وجه القمة السودانية التي يحرص الجمهور في كثير من  الدول التي حولنا على حضورها والبعد عن العك الكروي الذي يأتي بسبب الشحن  الزائد من قبل من نطلق عليهم مجازاً إداريين .
* الناظر للوضع الآن يجد أنه ليس هناك حديث وسط جماهير المريخ غير الرد على  تصريحات فوزي المرضي غير المسؤولة عن ( حرق المريخ ) ولن نلوم جماهير  الأحمر لأن ما جاءت به لا يعدو عن كونه ردة فعل على تصريحات استفزت كيان  كبير كالمريخ من رجل لم يتعلم من عشرات السنين التي قضاها لاعبا ومدربا الا  الكلام المشتور وعدم إحترام الآخرين وهو لا يدري أن من استفزه ليس خصما  عادياً بل هو المريخ النادي السوداني الوحيد الذي حاز على بطولة قارية  ملوناً تاريخ البلد بالذهب ورغم ذلك نقول أن الرد على هذا الفوزي لا يكون  بالغضب والإنفلات وإنما بالتشجيع الداوي لزلزال الملاعب والتألق اللافت  لنجوم الزعيم حتى يتحقق الفوز داخل أرضية الميدان ولأجل ذلك يجب أن يعمل  اللاعبون مسنودين بدعم ومؤازرة (الشفوت) .
* أمثال فوزي هم من تسببوا في إشاعة لغة التعصب بين الجماهير وكنتاج لتلك  العصبية إضطر المريخ للعب مباراة الغد باستاد الخرطوم بسبب التخريب الذي  طال ملعبه في أحد لقاءات الفريقين وفي الأخبار أن الهلال أيضا سيقرر لعب  مبارياته أمام المريخ بشيخ الاستادات وذلك غير مستغرب في عهد يشغل فيه  أمثال فوزي مناصب بالأندية الكبرى.
* لكل شيء حسابات والإعداد للمباراة أيضاً يتم وفق حسابات دقيقة تمر عبر  خطوات معينة والإعداد المتكامل يأتي بمنح اللاعبين الجرعات المناسبة من حيث  البرنامج البدني والتقني والنفسي أما الأول فهو عماد اللاعب وسيفه الذي  يقاتل به والثاني يعتمد على التلقين والذي بموجبه يتم تحديد حركة اللاعب في  الملعب وتكليفه بأدوار معينة يرى الجهاز الفني أنها الأنسب لتحقيق الفوز  والثالث والأهم هو الجانب النفسي وهذا الدور تلعبه كل المنظومة من إدارة  وإعلام وجهاز فني فالإدارة ينبغي أن توفر المطلوبات وتؤازر اللاعبين وتحثهم  على التحلي بروح الشعار والإعلام ينبغي أن يهيئ الجمهور للمباراة وأن  يتناول دور الجمهور واللاعبين في حسم اللقاء بعيداً عن الإساءة للخصم وأن  يعزف على وتر إحترام الخصم لأنه أولى الطرق نحو الفوز.
* نتمنى أن ينصرف جمهور المريخ لتشجيع فريقه وأن لا يلتفت لترهات فوزي  المرضي لأن فوز المريخ سيكون أبلغ رد عليه وعلى من رضي بحديثه الأعرج الذي  لا يشبه ناد كبير كالهلال .
* على زلزال الملاعب تنظيم صفوفه وتوحيد الهتاف وأداء دوره المنوط به في  التشجيع وحث اللاعبين على إنهاء مشوار المريخ في الممتاز بالفوز في لقاء  القمة لأنها بطولة قائمة بذاتها.
* في نقاط *
* ينازل شباب المريخ مساء اليوم شباب الهلال في قمة مصغرة ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية في المربع الذهبي لدوري الشباب بالخرطوم.
* تاريخ الفئات السنية يلعب لصالح المريخ الذي تفوق على مر العصور على نده التقليدي.
* شباب المريخ المتصدر بثلاث نقاط يحتاج للفوز والإقتراب من اللقب .
* نضع كامل ثقتنا في صغارنا وهم قادرون على قهر الهلال وإسعاد الأنصار.
* فقط نتمنى أن لا تتسبب مباراة الصغار في زيادة حدة التوتر قبل لقاء الكبار.
* لقاء الصغار بروفة جادة لمواجهة الكبار . * فوز الأحمر اليوم مطلب لا تنازل عنه.
* على شباب المريخ الثائر أن ( يدق القراف عشان الجمل يخاف ) باكر.
* آخر نقطة *
موعدنا غدا ان كان في العمر بقية ويظل تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

 * ميلان يصعد للمركز الثالث في الكالتشيو بثلاثية أمام كييفو
 * كالياري يعمق جراح إنتر ميلان في الدوري الإيطالي
 * هدف قاتل ينقذ لاتسيو من السقوط أمام بولونيا
 * ساوثهامبتون يقسو على بيرنلي بثلاثية في الدوري الإنجليزي
 * واتفورد يتخطى ميدلزبره بهدف في الدوري الإنجليزي
 * فياريال يتساوى مع برشلونة بخماسية في سيلتا 
 * برانديلي يستهل مشواره مع فالنسيا بالفوز على سبورتنج خيخون
 * أتلتيك بلباو يحقق فوزا مثيرا على ريال سوسييداد
 * مفاجأة الدوري الألماني يعمق جراح فولفسبورج
 * مارسيليا يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات على حساب ميتز
 * سانت إيتيان يقتنص تعادلا مثيرًا أمام ديجون في الدوري الفرنسي
 * فينورد يحقق الفوز التاسع على التوالي بالدوري الهولندي
 * قونيا سبور يعرقل بلدية أسطنبول لمصلحة بشكتاش وجالطة سراي
 * دفاع يوفنتوس يتلقى ضربة قبل مواجهة ليون بغياب جورجيو كيلليني
 * مانشستر يونايتد يجدد تعاقد حارسه الشاب جونستون
 * جوارديولا قبل مواجهة برشلونة: لن أغير أسلوبي
 * مدرب ريال سوسييداد يعترف بأحقية أتلتيك بيلباو في الفوز
 * ميدو: أتمنى أن تكون إصابة الشناوي كبيرة
 * بوجبا: إبراهيموفيتش مثل الأخ الأكبر
 * الترجي التونسي يفرط في الصدارة بتعادل سلبي مع حمام الأنف
 * أسامواه جيان يقود الأهلي للقب السوبر الإماراتي المغربي
 * العابد يعود للهلال السعودي أمام الخليج.. والقحطاني يواصل التاهيل

 =====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 8 :

* ليفربول (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

..................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 8 :

* إيبار (-- : --) أوساسونا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

...................................

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 8 :

* باليرمو (-- : --) تورينو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 4


==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 35 :

* الخرطوم الوطني (0 : 1) اهلي شندي

..................................

â—„ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 8 :

* ميدلزبره (0 : 1) واتفورد
* ساوثهامتون (3 : 1) بيرنلي

..................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 8 :

* ديبورتيفو ألافيس (1 : 1) مالاجا
* أتلتيك بيلباو (3 : 2) ريال سوسييداد
* سبورتينغ خيخون (1 : 2) فالنسيا
* فياريال (5 : 0) سيلتا فيغو

.................................

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 8 :

* فيورنتينا (0 : 0) أتلانتا
* جنوى (0 : 0) إمبولي
* انتر ميلان (1 : 2) كالياري
* لاتسيو (1 : 1) بولونيا
* ساسولو (2 : 1) كروتوني
* كييفو فيرونا (1 : 3) ميلان

................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 8 :

* ماينز (2 : 1) دارم شتات
* فولفسبورج (0 : 1) لايبزيغ

..................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 8 :

* رين (1 : 1) بوردو
* سانت إيتيان (1 : 1) ديجون
* مارسيليا (1 : 0) ميتز

................. ..................

â—„ الدوري القطري - الأسبوع 3 :

* لخويا (3 : 3) السد

=====

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*(تخرج المواحهة بالصورة التي ترضي طموحات الناديين الكبيرين )..!!! بس دي ما بتبقى يا كوتش ..ولو قنا التعادل ما ظنيت يرضينا ..وما تنسى نحن مغلوبين الورة الاولى بفعل فاعل ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبرة ومبارك سلمان يخوضان القمة مبكراً
فاروق جبرة: نريد أن نجمع بين العرض الرائع والنتيجة المميزة وأتمنى هذا الثنائي الأزرق في تشكليتي
مبارك: المريخ فريق كبير وأتمنى استمرارية جبرة بعد العمل الكبير الذي قام به



شمس الدين الأمين

أدارت  إذاعة هوى السودان مواجهة هادئة بين الكابتن فاروق جبرة مدرب المريخ  والكابتن مبارك سلمان المدرب العام للهلال، حيث تحدث جبرة بكل احترام عن  الند التقليدي ووصف المباراة بالصعبة، مشيراً إلى أن فريقه سيدخلها من اجل  تحقيق هدفين هما العرض الجميل والنتيجة، وابدى ثقته الكبيرة في جاهزية  فريقه، في حين اشار مبارك سلمان إلى أن فريقه لا يعاني من اي ضغوط لأنه حسم  أمر الدوري مبكراً لذلك توقع أن يقدم مباراة مميزة، وأكد احترامه للمريخ  الفريق الكبير وأثنى على العمل المميز الذي قام به فاروق جبرة، كما سنطالع  كل ذلك عبر المساحة التالية:

*كابتن فاروق كم مرة ظهرت في مباريات القمة مدرباً؟

 أكثر  من أربع مرات.. لست مستحضراً للنتائج النهائية ولكنني أذكر أنني فزت في  مباراتين، حيث عملت مع حسام البدري والألماني أوتوفيستر وأبراهومة.

*كيف تتعامل مع مباريات القمة؟

_  أتعامل معها على أساس كل مباراة لها ظروفها الخاصة ومتغييراتها وتختلف كل  مباراة عن الأخرى، ولا أستطيع التحدث عن الهلال إلا بالإحترام والتقدير  بإعتبار أنه فريق كبير يمثل مع المريخ قمة الكرة السودانية.

*كيف تنظر إلى مواجهة الثلاثاء؟

_  مباراة مهمة للغاية، رغم عدم تأثير نتيجتها في سير المنافسة، لكنها بطولة  قائمة بذاتها لذلك سيسعى كل فريق لتحقيق أهدافه وطموحاته، وبغض النظر عن  النتيجة التي ستنتهي عليها أتمنى أن تخرج المواجهة بالصورة التي تشرفنا نحن  كسودانيين، حيث سنكون حريصين على تقديم صورة زاهية لكل العالم عن الكرة  السودانية.

*رسائل إلى اللاعبين قبل صافرة البداية؟

_ أقول  لهم إنها مباراة لاعبين في القام الأول والأخير، يجب ان يستمتعوا بها، خاصة  وأن كل لاعب لديه دوافعاً زاتية يسعى لتحقيقها، وأعتقد أن مباريات القمة  هي فرصة مناسبة لكي يظهر كل لاعب بصورة جيدة، لأنها مباراة جماهيرية  ويتابعها الملايين من الناس، ولكن ذلك يجب أن لايمنع كل لاعب من القيام  بدوره التكتيكي بصورة جيدة، ويلتزم بتنفيذ توجيهات الجهاز الفني.

لاعب في الهلال تتمناه في تشكيلتك يوم الثلاثاء؟

_  هما لاعبان وليس واحد.. لا أستطيع ذكر أسميهما، ولكني أتمنى أن يلعبان معي  يوم الثلاثاء لما يمتلكانه من قيمة فنية كبيرة وقدرتهما على تنفيذ كل  الرسوم التكتيكية داخل الميدان.

*هدف تسعى تحقيقه أمام الغريم التقليدي؟

_  الفوز عليه، وأنا حريص على قيادة فريقي لتحقيق فوز يعوض جماهيرنا فقدان  بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وسنعمل أيضاً على تقديم مستوى جيد حتى نجمع بين  العرض والنتيجة سوياً.

*ردود الأفعال بعد المباراة دائماً ما تكون عنيفة.. كيف تتمناها؟

_  أتمنى أن تأتي حكيمة وبعيدة عن الإنفعالات المضرة مهما كانت النتيجة، وعلى  الجميع أن يعلم منذ الان أن لكل مباراة ظروفها وقد لانكسب حتى لو كنا نحن  الأفضل خلال المباراة، وفي نفس الوقت قد نفوز ونحن سيئين، فهي مباراة  مفتوحة لكل الإحتمالات، ويجب أن ينظر لها الناس بنظرة كروية بعيدة عن  العواطف، وعليهم أن يعلموا أن مباريات القمة يمكن الفوز بها والخاسارة أيضا  واردة فيما سيكون التعادل أيضاً ممكناً.

*هل تؤثر عليكم التصريحات الإدارية قبل المباراة؟

_  نحن كأجهزة فنية لا تؤثر فينا، ولكنها قد تؤثر على الجماهير، وأعتقد أنها  مضرة جداً وقد تؤدي لزيادة حدة التعصب خلال المباراة لتكون النتيجة تفلتات  جماهيرية وممارسات أتمنى أن تختفي في مباراة الثلاثاء، ولكن على مستوى  الأجهزة الفنية واللاعبين لن تغيير شيئاً لان كل فريق يعرف قيمة منافسه  جيداً.

/////////////////

    كيف يقرأ مبارك سليمان مباراة القمة غداً؟

%d9%85%d8%a8%d8%a7%d8%b1%d9%83-%d8%b3%d9%84%d9%8a%d9%85%d8%a7%d9%86مباراة  بدون ضعوط أو توتر بعد أن حسم الهلال اللقب وضمن المريخ المركز الثاني،  ونتيجتها لا تؤثر على الترتيب.. أمام الفريقين فرصة كبيرة لتقديم الوجه  الحقيقي للكرة السودانية، وعلى الإعلام أن يتعامل بهدوء مع المباراة لأن ما  يكتبه الإعلام يؤثر سلباً على مردود الفريقين وينعكس ذلك على الجماهير.

    كيف استعد الهلال لهذه المباراة؟

استعدادنا  جيد للمباراة والنتيجة تعتمد على دوافع اللاعبين وتركيزهم في المباراة..  تحدثنا معهم كثيراـً بشأن مباراة غد وقلنا لهم أن النتيجة لا تؤثر واي لاعب  يعمل ما عليه ويجزل العطاء.. اللاعبين في قمة الجاهزية سنمنح الفرصة لبعض  اللاعبين لتقديم انفسهم في هذه المباراة ويستفيدوا بعيداً عن النتيجة.

    هل ستمحنون الفرصة للاعبين الشباب؟

تركيزنا على اللاعب الجهاز ولا نعترف بمقولة (كبار وصغار) ونحن في الجهاز الفني نحدد من يلعب ولن نسمح بأحد أن يتدخل في عملنا.

    ماذا يتمنى مبارك غداً ؟

اتمنى  أن نقدم مباراة تليق بناء كفريق بطل ومتوج بالبطولة.. الهلال في أفضل  حالاته والنتيجة يحددها التوفيق والإجادة من قبل اللاعبين.

    هل تؤثر تصريحات الاداريين على الاداء؟

تصريحات  الإداريون لا تؤثر علينا في الجهاز الفني ولكن التأثير الأكبر على  اللاعبين الذين يلعبون تحت ضغط نفسي رهيب ونحن نحلم بمباراة خالية من  التوتر والعصيبة.. لعبت للهلال 12 عام واعرف اجواء القمة جيداً ولكن هنالك  لاعبون يلعبون الديربي لأول مرة وسيكون التأثير عليهم أكبر.

    لاعب في المريخ تتمناهم في الهلال غداً؟

المريخ  فريق كبير ويضم لاعبين اصحاب امكانات عالية وقيمة كبيرة وليس لاعب او  لاعبين او 5 لاعبين حتى اتمناهم أن يلعبوا معنا.. انا اثق في اللاعبين  الذين ادرب ويعرفون المطلوب منهم غداً.

الرقابة اللصيقة اصبحت غير مجدية وهنالك تكتيكات جديدة واللعب أصبح جماعياً واللجوء للرقابة اللصيقة أصبح ضيقاً.

وكل الذي اتمناه أن تخرج المباراة في ثوب جميل وتكون قمة حقيقة لختام الدوري الممتاز.

    وكيف ترى المريخ؟

انه  فريق كبير ويشرف على تدريبه الزميل فاروق جبرة فهو مدرب ممتاز واتمنى أن  يواصل مع الفريق بعد العمل الكبير الذي يقوم به بعد تكليفه.

    وفي الختام ماذا تقول؟

اتمنى  أن يقدم الفريقان مباراة تليق بهما ويتعامل الجمهور بعقلانية مع النتيجة  لأنه والمباراة ليس لها علاقة بتحديد المشاطيب لأنها مباراة قمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مران المريخ الصباحي
أمير كمال يتألق بشكل لافت ويفرض نفسه في التشكيل الأساسي
ثنائية العجب والعقرب تشعل المقدمة الهجومية.. والإصابة تحرم ضفر وأوكراه من اكمال المران
العابد: إصابة الغاني وضفر طفيفة ولن تمنعهما من المشارك في الديربي




وائل السر

ادى  المريخ في الثامنة من صباح أمس باستاد الخرطوم تدريباً ساخناً استعداداً  لمواجهة الند الهلال غدا في خاتمة مباريات الفريقين في مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز، وشارك في التدريب 25 لاعباً، وحضر جمال سالم متأخراً برفقة حاتم  عبد الغفار ولكنه لم يشارك في التدريب، وركز جبرة على العكسيات والتهديف من  خارج المنطقة من اجل حسم القمة، واختبر تشكيلته الأساسية، وكان اللافت  فيها مشاركة أمير كمال في متوسط الدفاع، حيث ظهر بمستوى مميز يؤهله لأخذ  موقعه في لقاء القمة.

انطلق المران في غياب ألوك والمعز محجوب  وعطرون، واشتمل على محاضرة من فاروق جبرة الذي تحدث مع اللاعبين عن  المباراة وأهميتها وضرورة أن تكون الفرقة الحمراء عند حسن ظن القاعدة  الجماهيرية العريضة، وبعدها اخضع اللاعبين لتمارين الإحماء، ومن ثم قسمهم  إلى مجموعتين بالتركيز على اللعب الضاغط واللمسة الواحدة، والتسديد القوي  من خارج منطقة الجزاء، واختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط،  وتعرض ضفر للإصابة بسبب تدخل قوي من مازن شمس الفلاح ولم يكمل التدريب،  وشارك بدلاً عنه امير كمال في متوسط الدفاع، مثلما تعرض أوكراه للإصابة ولم  يكمل التدريب ايضا، وشارك عنكبة بدلاً عنه، وركز فاروق جبرة في تشكيلته  الأساسية على صلاح نمر، وضفر في متوسط الدفاع، ومن ثم أشرك أمير بديلاً  لضفر، مع مشاركة بخيت خميس في الطرف الأيسر، ويخطط جبرة لتحويل ضفر للطرف  الأيمن بعد ان اطمأن على جاهزية أمير كمال وقدرته على تقديم الأفضل، وفي خط  الوسط ظهر عمر بخيت في أفضل حالاته وقدم مستوى مميزاً للغاية، وكذلك  النيجيري سالمون، لكن يبدو إبراهيم جعفر الخيار الأقرب للمشاركة بعد ان ظهر  مع التشكيل الأساسي، في حين شارك مصعب عمر وأوكراه في صناعة اللعب، وبعد  اصابة الأخير شارك العجب في الوسط وتقدم عنكبة للمشاركة مع التشكيل  الأساسي، واظهر بكري المدينة ورمضان عجب ثنائية رائعة في المقدمة الهجومية  ولعبا بدرجة عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم حيث يتوقع أن تلعب هذه الثنائية  دوراً بارزاً لقيادة المريخ لتحقيق الفوز على الند الهلال، سيما وأن الأخير  يعاني من مشاكل كبيرة في المنطقة الخلفية.

تمارين على الرقابة اللصيقة

يبدو  أن فاروق جبرة يريد أن يضع عدد من مفاتيح اللعب في الفرقة الزرقاء تحت  الرقابة اللصيقة، حيث درب المدافعين ولاعبي الوسط المتأخر على القيام بهذه  الأدوار بصورة مثالية.

كذلك درب فاروق جبرة المهاجمين على كيفية  التعامل مع حالات الانفراد بالمرمى، مثلما درب المدافعين على ابعاد الكرة  من المنطقة الخلفية بطريقة صحيحة، ودرب المهاجمين على كيفية الاستفادة من  الكرات المعكوسة وترجمتها إلى اهداف.

وأشرف فاروق جبرة بنفسه على  تصحيح كل الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء وشدد على أهمية اداء مباراة القمة بأقل  قدر ممكن من الأخطاء، لأن المباراة مهمة ولا تحتمل اي تفريط.

الغاء المران المسائي

كان  من المفترض أن يؤدي الأحمر مراناً ثانياً في الفترة المسائية، ولكن نسبة  لإنشغال استاد الخرطوم بمباراة الخرطوم الوطني وأهلي شندي لم يحصل الأحمر  على حجز الا في العاشرة ليلاً وهو التوقيت الذي رفضه فاروق جبرة خوفاً على  اللاعبين من الإرهاق، واكتفى الفريق بالمران الصباحي، وتقرر أن يتدرب  الأحمر في التاسعة من صباح اليوم بملعب الناشئين بأركويت حتى يضع الجهاز  الفني اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في  الديربي.

العابد يؤكد مشاركة الثنائي

طمأن التونسي احمد  العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بالمريخ الجماهير الحمراء على سلامة أحمد  ضفر وأوكراه، واشار إلى أن اصابة الثنائي طفيفة، ولن تمنعهما من المشاركة  في مباراة القمة بصورة طبيعية، مبيناً أنه اخضعهما فوراً إلى جلسة علاجية  بعد الإصابة مباشرة، وتمنى العابد أن يمنح فاروق جبرة راحة لضفر وأوكراه من  مران اليوم حتى يضمن مشاركتهما في القمة وهما في كامل جاهزيتهما، مشيراً  إلى أنه لا يوجد ما يمنع مشاركتهما في تدريب اليوم، لكن الراحة ستساعدهما  على الأداء بصورة أفضل في مباراة الغد، واكد العابد ان كشف المريخ الآن  خالٍ من الإصابات، وأن كل اللاعبين تحت إمرة الجهاز الفني، مبيناً أن  الخيارات العديدة التي اصبحت متاحة أمام فاروق جبرة بعد دخول جميع اللاعبين  الخدمة كان لها القدح المعلى في مضي الفريق قدماً في الطريق الصحيح  وتحقيقه لنتائج جيدة في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

تمارين خاصة للحراس الثلاثة

اخضع  مراد السالمي مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء الحراس الثلاثة جمال سالم والمعز  محجوب وديدا لتمارين خاصة في الفترة المسائية بعد ان غاب المعز وسالم عن  المشاركة في المران الصباحي، وظهر المعز بصورة جيدة الأمر الذي يؤكد دخوله  خيارات الجهاز الفني للجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد السيد: الفريق في كامل جاهزيته.. وتشكيلتنا سرية للغاية

طمأن  الكابتن احمد السيد مدرب المريخ المساعد الجماهير الحمراء على جاهزية  الفريق لمباراة الغد أمام الهلال مشيراً إلى أن الجهاز الفني وضع برنامجاً  اعدادياً مثالياً اسهم في الوصول بالفريق إلى كامل الجاهزية الفنية  والبدنية، وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يمنع الأحمر من تقديم مباراة كبيرة وتحقيق  نتيجة طيبة أمام الهلال، ونفى أحمد السيد أن تكون التشكيلة التي اختبرها  الجهاز الفني في مران الأمس هي التي سيدفع بها في القمة، مبيناً أن هذه  غالبية الخيارات لكنها ليست التشكيلة التي ستخوض القمة والتي لن تخلو من  المفاجآت، مؤكداً أن التشكيلة ستبقى سرية ولن يتعرف عليها احد الا داخل  المستطيل الأخضر، لافتاً إلى أن مباريات القمة لها عناصر بعينها تستطيع أن  تتعامل مع كل الظروف الصعبة التي تحدث في مثل هذه المواجهات، لذلك ركز  الجهاز الفني على هذه العناصر والتي ستلعب دوراً بارزاً في قيادة الأحمر  لتحقيق النصر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خيارات هجومية امام جبرة تدفعه للمغامرة

يبدو  أن فاروق جبرة يريد أن يرمي بثقله الهجومي في مباراة القمة من واقع الكروت  الرابحة التي يمتلكها والتي يمكن أن تغير الأمور لمصلحة فريقه في أي لحظة  من زمن المباراة، ومن حسن حظ فاروق جبرة أن الرباعي بكري المدينة ورمضان  عجب واوكراه ومصعب عمر في كامل جاهزيتهم الفنية والبدنية، حيث يتمتع هذا  الرباعي بقدرات عالية في صناعة الأهداف وتسجيلها، لذلك يريد فاروق جبرة أن  يركز على الجانب الهجومي دون اهمال للشق الدفاعي من اجل تحقيق الفوز على  الند الهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى في المعسكر الأحمر قبل ساعات من القمة
الجهاز الفني ينخرط في اجتماعات فردية مع اللاعبين.. وحصة خاصة لجمال سالم
انتوني هاي يبدي ثقته الكبيرة في قدرة فاروق جبرة على قيادة الأحمر للنصر في الديربي



شمس الدين الأمين

سجلت  (الصدى) زيارة لمعسكر المريخ بفندق بردايس بالخرطوم قبل ساعات من المواجهة  الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام الند الهلال في خاتمة مباريات الفريق في  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ولا يبدو أن هناك ما يضع الفريقين تحت الضغط بعد ان  حسم الهلال اللقب، وتجاوز الأحمر أسوأ مواسمه بتأمين المركز الثاني  والحصول على بطاقة المشاركة في دوري الأبطال، لذلك فإن كل التوقعات تشير  إلى أن الفريقين سيقدمان كرة قدم حقيقية وممتعة، ويبدو الهدوء واضحاً في  المعسكر الأحمر بفضل الإعداد المثالي والظهور الجيد للفريق في الأسابيع  الأخيرة تحت قيادة جبرة والذي جعل التفاؤل سيد الموقف بقدرة الأحمر على كسب  الديربي.

لمست (الصدى) هدوء لا مثيل له في معسكر المريخ قبل القمة  مع انضباط واضح بفضل المجهودات المقدرة التي بذلها حاتم عبد الغفار والذي  أضاف الكثير للقطاع الرياضي بعد ان شغل منصب نائب الرئيس والمشرف على هذا  القطاع، وانخرط الجهاز الفني في اجتماعات فردية مع اللاعبين بغرض التهيئة  النفسية ووضع التكاليف والمهام لكل لاعب حتى ينجزها على اكمل وجه، وظهر  الاهتمام الكبير بين نجوم الفرقة الحمراء بهذه المباراة بعد ان انخرطوا في  اجتماعات متواصلة بدون اي توجيه من أي جهة، وتعاهدوا جميعا على القتال أمام  الهلال والرد بقوة على فوزي المرضي المدرب الأزرق الذي توعد بحرق المريخ  ومنحت تصريحات فوزي دافعاً قوياً للاعبي المريخ من اجل القتال بشراسة في  القمة، والرد بقوة على تصريحاته المستفزة.

هاي واثق من قدرة جبرة على ادارة المباراة

%d8%a7%d9%86%d8%aa%d9%88%d9%86%d9%8a-%d9%87%d8%a7%d9%8aكثيراً  ما جلس انتوني هاي المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء والذي لم يباشر مهامه  فعلياً بعد مع الكابتن فاروق جبرة الذي سيدير المباراة وتفاكر معه حول  العديد من النقاط الخاصة بالفريق وتجهيزه بالشكل المطلوب لمباراة القمة،  وابدى انتوني جملة ملاحظات اهتم بها فاروق جبرة كثيراً، واظهر الألماني ثقة  كبيرة في الكابتن فاروق جبرة، وأثنى على العمل الكبير الذي قام به في  الفرقة الحمراء والذي استطاع من خلاله وفي وقت وجيز ان يصل بالمريخ إلى قمة  مستواه الفني والبدني، مما كان له عظيم الأثر في الا يخسر الأحمر أي نقطة  تحت قيادة جبرة الذي اصبحت له شعبية كبيرة وسط الجماهير الحمراء بعد ان  أعادت هتاف (جبرة الجمرة) وهو الهتاف الذي كم صدحت به الجماهير الحمراء  عندما كان جبرة يحول الجهة اليمنى في المريخ إلى منطقة مشتعلة طوال زمن  المباراة، خاصة في مباريات القمة، لينقل جبرة نجوميته من المستطيل الأخضر  كلاعب إلى جبرة المدرب الناجح الذي قام بعمل كبير في المريخ في توقيت صعب  للغاية، وابدى هاي ثقة كبيرة في قدرة جبرة على التعامل مع كل السيناريوهات  المتوقعة في المباراة وقيادة فريقه لتحقيق الفوز، لأنه يعمل بفكر تدريبي  عالي ويجيد قراءة المنافسين، ويعرف كيف يعطل الكروت الرابحة، مثلما فعل مع  أهلي شندي، والذي جرده من كل عناصر خطورته واجبره على قبول الخسارة.

وتحدث  هاي مع اللاعبين عن ضرورة الأداء القوي وتحقيق الفوز على الهلال حتى وإن  لم تكن المباراة مؤثرة على ترتيب الفريق الذي لم يعد قادراً على الوصول إلى  الصدارة، ولا مهدداً بفقدان المركز الثاني، لكن هاي يرى ان الجانب المعنوي  مهم للغاية والفوز على الهلال يمكن أن يمنح ثقة أكبر للاعبين من اجل تحقيق  الفوز ببطولة كأس السودان، ورصد هاي العديد من التفاصيل المهمة عن الأحمر  طيلة الفترة الماضية حتى يشرف بنفسه على عملية الاحلال والابدال، لكنه  يستطيع أن يصل إلى حقائق اكثر من خلال مباراة القمة التي ستكشف له الكثير،  والتي ربما كانت سبباً في استمرارية بعض اللاعبين وفي الاطاحة بالبعض  الآخر، لذلك سيهتم أكثر بهذه المباراة حتى تجعل الصورة أمامه أكثر وضوحاً.

الألماني يتابع مباراة الخرطوم والنمور

حرص  الألماني انتوني هاي على متابعة مباراة الخرطوم الوطني وأهلي شندي من داخل  استاد الخرطوم، وظل الألماني حريصاً على التواجد في غالبية مباريات الدوري  الممتاز، لأنه لا يريد ان يعتمد على الترشيحات المقدمة له بخصوص اللاعبين  الوطنيين الذين يرغب الأحمر في انتدابهم في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية، بل  يريد ان يحدد عناصره بنفسه على صعيد الوطنيين والاجانب، بعد ان اصبح أكثر  دراية بالعناصر التي يحتاجها المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة لسد الثغرات  الموجودة في عدد من الوظائف ومساعدة الأحمر على العودة للطريق الصحيح  وتقديم موسم مختلف يعوض به جماهيره عن الاخفاقات التي صاحبت الموسم الحالي.

جبرة يعيد سالم للتدريبات

نجح  الكابتن فاروق جبرة مدرب المريخ ومن خلال جلسة مطوّلة مع جمال سالم في  اعادته للمشاركة في التدريبات بعد ان تغيب سالم عن المشاركة في مران أمس  الأول، غير أن جبرة انخرط في اجتماع مطوّل مع الحارس الأوغندي، وشدد على  أهمية الانضباط في هذه المرحلة المهمة، وعدم غياب أي لاعب عن التدريبات،  وعلى الفور خضع جمال سالم لتمرين خاص عصر أمس استمر لمدة ساعتين تحت اشراف  مراد السالمي مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء، وبدا جمال سالم أكثر اصراراً على  تأمين مرماه في القمة وقيادة الأحمر لتحقيق الفوز حتى يواصل سجله المميز في  مباريات القمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاتم عبد الغفار في افادات مهمة: المباراة بطولة قائمة بذاتها.. والمريخ سيقول كلمته بعد ان استعاد عافيته

ابدى  السيد حاتم عبد الغفار عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ونائب رئيس القطاع  الرياضي ثقته الكبيرة في نجوم الفرقة الحمراء وقدرتهم على التغلب على الند  الهلال في مباراة القمة والتأكيد على أن الأحمر هو الأفضل، وأنه ولولا  الظروف الاستثنائية التي واجهته لما كان بعيداً عن اللقب، واشار حاتم إلى  ان المريخ وبعد ان استعاد عافيته بفضل المجهود الكبير الذي بذله الكابتن  فاروق جبرة برفقة مساعده احمد السيد، اصبح مؤهلاً لتقديم مباراة مميزة  وتحقيق الفوز على الهلال، وامتدح المجهود الجبار الذي بذله الجهاز الفني،  والذي تسلم العمل في ظل ظروف صعبة للغاية, ورغم ذلك ساعد الفريق على تحقيق  المركز الثاني والمشاركة في دوري الأبطال، ووصل بالأحمر الآن إلى مرحلة  متقدمة من الجاهزية الفنية البدنية حتى يحقق الفوز على الأزرق، وتابع حاتم:  الاجتماع الفني للمباراة سينعقد في الساعة الثانية عشر من ظهر اليوم حسب  قرار اتحاد الكرة والذي اكملنا معه كل الترتيبات المتعلقة باقامة المباراة  باستاد الخرطوم، بعد ان خاطبنا اتحاد الكرة منذ وقت مبكر وحصلنا على  موافقته على اقامة الديربي باستاد الخرطوم وحددنا فئات المباراة بواقع 20،  50، 80، 100، ونثق في أن قاعدتنا الجماهيرية العريضة ستملأ الاستاد عن  سعته، وستناصر الأحمر بقوة، وستدفعه لتحقيق الفوز على الهلال، واستبعد حاتم  أن تتأثر مباراة القمة بحسم الهلال للقب مبكراً، مؤكداً أن مباريات  الديربي بطولة قائمة بذاتها، والفائز باللقب لا يهنأ به إلا إذا كسب هذه  البطولة الخاصة، لذلك سنعمل بقوة من اجل تحقيق الفوز وكسب هذه البطولة  الخاصة، لنكون قد احسنا ختام هذا الموسم، بعد ان زالت كل الظروف التي جعلت  الأحمر لا يقدم نفسه بالصورة التي ترضي تطلعات قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة،  وابدى حاتم ثقته الكبيرة في قدرة المريخ على تحقيق الفوز واسعاد قاعدته  الجماهيرية العريضة، مشيراً إلى أن الاصرار الكبير وسط اللاعبين على تحقيق  الفوز هو الذي جعله أكثر اطمئناناً بأن الأحمر سيكون في الموعد، وسيحسم  المباراة لمصلحته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل العجب: شباب المريخ جاهز لتقديم الأفضل أمام الهلال

اعتبر الكابتن فيصل العجب المشرف العام على قطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ مباراة اليوم بأنها ديربياً عادياً يخوضه فريق الشباب أمام نده الهلال مبيناً أن الأحمر في قمة الجاهزية لخوض المباراة والعمل بجدية من أجل تحقيق الفوز فيها والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة، وتمنى العجب من كل الجماهير المريخية أن تتدافع بكثافة لمساندة هؤلاء الصغار لأنهم يمثلون مستقبل المريخ المشرق اذا وجدوا الدعم المناسب فإنهم بلا شك سيقدمون كل مالديهم ويخرجون كل مافي دواخلهم من إبداع، وتمنى فيصل العجب التوفيق لفريق الشباب في مباراة اليوم وأن يقدم مباراة كبيرة تؤهله لتحقيق الفوز على الهلال والاقتراب أكثر من الحصول على لقب دوري الشباب في نسخته الحالية.

+++

قطاع المراحل السنية يتسلم حافز الوالي قبل لقاء اليوم

قبل مغادرته للمملكة العربية السعودية قدم السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ تبرعاً بمبلغ 50 ألف جنيه لقطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ، وسلم المبلغ لعبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس النادي الذي اتصل أمس بالجهاز الإداري بقطاع المراحل السنية ليبلغهم بأن تبرع الوالي جاهز ويمكنهم الذهاب إلى عبد الحي خالد المدير المالي لنادي المريخ لاستلام ما يحتاجونه من مال لتسيير العمل خاصة والفريق تنتظره مباراة مهمة أمام الهلال  اليوم في دوري الشباب، وأشاد الجهاز الإداري والفني بمبادرة جمال الوالي وقال إنها ليست بجديدة عليه وأشاد كذلك بالوقفة القوية من السيد عوض الكريم رمرم الذي واصل دعمه وتبرع بمبلغ خمسة ألف جنيه ووعد بحافز ضخم للاعبين حال تحقق الفوز على الهلال الليلة يتم تسليمه عقب المباراة مباشرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضمن المربع الذهبي لدوري الشباب
المريخ والهلال في قمة مصغرة ساخنة مساء اليوم بالدار
الأحمر ينشد الفوز الثاني والأزرق لتعويض الإخفاق أمام الكوماندوز

عمر الجندي

14045580_1090607937699499_5813637838212679491_nيشه  د ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم القمة المصغرة التي تجمع المريخ بالهلال ضمن الجولة الثانية من المربع الذهبي لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم، المريخ يدخل المباراة برصيد ثلاث نقاط بعد الفوز على نجوم أبوسعد فيما يدخل الهلال المباراة من دون رصيد بعد خسارته أمام الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين لهدف، وينشد المريخ الفوز الثاني في المربع الذهبي في مباراة اليوم فيما يطمح الأزرق لاستعادة توازنه بتحقيق الانتصار على الأحمر الليلة.

يتوقع أن تتكون تشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم من سليمان في حراسة المرمى، حمزة وعبد الجليل في متوسط الدفاع، عثمان بوي وحمدون على الأطراف، رماح، مهند، يس والعجب في الوسط، سفيان وموسى في المقدمة في حين سيتواجد على دكة البدلاء رفاعي وعبد المعطي والنعسان الصغير، ويرغب المريخ في تحقيق الفوز على الهلال في مباراة اليوم والحصول على النقاط الثلاث حتى يقترب أكثر من أجل الحصول على لقب النسخة الحالية من دوري الشباب، وأكد خالد تاج السر المدير الإداري لقطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ أن فريق الشباب في كامل الجاهزية لمباراة اليوم وقال: استعداداتنا للمربع الذهبي بدأت مبكراً وواصلنا تمارين بصورة يومية، أبناؤنا روحهم المعنوية عالية وتعانق السماء وقد أدوا التمارين بانسجام وتناغم وكانت أول الثمرات الفوز الباهر على نجوم أبوسعد بثلاثية نظيفة في الجولة الأولى أكد بأنهم قد وصلوا إلى قمة الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية والمعنوية وأضاف: كما إن هنالك اهتمام متعاظم بفريق الشباب من قبل مجلس الإدارة مبيناً أنهم سلموا الحوافز للاعبين عقب الفوز على نجوم أبوسعد حتى يكونوا في قمة جاهزيتهم من أجل تقديم أفضل ماعندهم في مباراة اليوم أمام الهلال وتحقيق الفوز على الند التقليدي والاقتراب أكثر من الحصول على لقب دوري الشباب، وكشف خالد تاج السر أن هنالك لاعبين لم تسمح لهم ظروفهم بالمشاركة في لقاء اليوم بسبب الامتحانات والإيقافات لكنه قال إن البدائل موجودة متوقعاً أن يظهروا بمستوى مميز في مباراة اليوم يؤكدوا من خلاله أحقيتهم ارتداء شعار المريخ وقيادة الأحمر للفوز على الند التقليدي الليلة، وناشد خالد تاج السر من كل جماهير المريخ والقطاعات التشجيعية المختلفة للتوافد مبكراً نحو ملعب دار الرياضة ومؤازرة اللاعبين الصغار امام الهلال وحتى يكون التشجيع في مباراة اليوم بمثابة بروفة حقيقية للقاء القمة غداً الثلاثاء في ختام مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وحتى تكتمل الفرحة بفوز الفريقين الشاب والأول على الهلال الابن والأب على التوالي وإسعاد جماهير المريخ الوفية داخل وخارج السودان.

عادل أمين: اللاعبون في قمة الجاهزية للديربي المصغر

كشف الكابتن عادل أمين المدير الفني لفريق الشباب أن فريقه في كامل الجاهزية لمواجهة الهلال اليوم وقال: بحمد لله ندخل مباراة اليوم في روح معنوية عالية بعد أن انتصرنا في الافتتاح على نجوم أبوسعد وهذا ما يجعل اللاعبين أكثر ارتياحاً وسيخوضون مباراة اليوم من دون ضغوط أو شد عصبي مبيناً أن العكس سيحدث لدى الهلال الذي خسر أولى مبارياته أمام الخرطوم الوطني وسيلعب المباراة في ظل ضغوط كبيرة ولذلك طالبوا لاعبيهم بضرورة اللعب بكل حذر وتركيز وهدوء حتى يتمكن المريخ من تحقيق الفوز على الهلال والاقتراب أكثر من الحصول على لقب النسخة الحالية من دوري الشباب، وتوقع عادل أمين أن تُحظى مباراة اليوم بنفس الإثارة والصخب الذي يصاحب مباريات القمة مبيناً أن أنصار الفريقين سيتدافعون بكثافة نحو ملعب دار الرياضة لمتابعة المباراة ومشاهدة اللاعبين الصغار الذين يمثلون المستقبل المشرق للقمة، وكشف عادل أمين أنه حرص على رصد كل نقاط الضعف والقوة في فريق الهلال في مباراته أمام الخرطوم الوطني وعمل على تجهيز الفريق بشكل مثالي حتى يتمكن من استغلال تلك النقاط والعمل بجدية من أجل تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة.

مجدي أشانتي يتمنى طاقم تحكيم عادل لإدارة المباراة

أكد مجدي أشانتي مدير الكرة بقطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ أن الأحمر في قمة الجاهزية لخوض مواجهة اليوم أمام الهلال والتي سيخوضها بجدية من أجل الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة، وذكر مجدي أن الانتصار في المباراة الأولى على نجوم أبوسعد منح اللاعبين دافعاً كبيراً لتقديم أفضل ماعندهم في القمة المصغرة الليلة والعمل بكل جدية وإصرار من أجل الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث والاقتراب أكثر من التتويج باللقب، وتمنى أشانتي أن يدير المباراة طاقم تحكيم جيد يدير المباراة بكل نزاهة وبعيداً عن الانحياز على طرف على حساب الآخر حتى يتمكن الفريقان من تقديم مباراة كبيرة يستمتع بها الجمهور الذي سيتابعها من داخل ملعب دار الرياضة مساء اليوم، وتمنى أشانتي في ختام حديثه أن يوفق فريق الشباب في تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم حتى يكون الانتصار خير دافع للفريق الأب حتى يتمكن من قهر الهلال الأب في ختام مسابقة الدوري الممتاز غداً الثلاثاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الصدي
عمر الجندي
رعب في الديار الزرقاء قبل القمة

    تبقى من الزمن الرسمي لمباراة القمة 24 ساعة.
    لاحظت في معظم كتابات وأعمدة الأهلة خوف شديد.. أما كبيرهم الذي علمهم السحر فقد أقرَّ بأن هنالك مخطط لهدم عملية التتويج.
    الشيء الطبيعي بالنسبة لمباراة الثلاثاء هو أداء الفريقين للمباراة بدون أي مظاهر احتفالية.
    ولا يوجد أي مخطط أو يحزنون إلاّ في خيال إعلام الأهله المريض.
    أهل المريخ سيدخلون اللقاء من أجل مساندة ودعم فريقهم لكسب النقاط.
    وأيضا للوقوف في وجه اي حكم يحاول سرقة عرق لاعبى المريخ.
    يدركون بأن التحكيم متى ما كان نزيها فإن فريقهم لن يقوى على الصمود لأكثر من ربع ساعة.
    في المباراة السابقة خسر المريخ بفعل التحكيم الذي احتسب ضربة جزاء للأزرق وتغاضى عن ضربة جزاء صحيحة للأحمر بعرقلة النعسان.
    رغم كل ذلك خرجت جماهير المريخ من استاد الهلال ولم يكن هنالك مخطط أو أي خسائر.
    فلماذا الخوف هذه المرة من قبل أهل زرقان؟
    هل هو جس نبص؟
    أم إنهم ينوون على شيء خطير في حال اهتزاز شباكهم أكثر من مرة.. وهو المتوقع بإذن الله.
    كرة القدم تقوم على الفوز والتعادل والخسارة ولابد للأهلة من تقبل الحقيقة حتى ولو كانت فى غاية المرارة.

صدى ثان

    دار الرياضة بأمدرمان ستكون اليوم مسرحاً للقاء القمة المصغر في المربع الذهبي لدوري الشباب.
     الأحمر منتشي بالفوز على نجوم أبو سعد بينما الأهلة مرعوبون من الخسارة  الثانية بعد أن اذاقهم الخرطوم الوطني علقم في المباراة الأولى.
    كل الطرق تؤدي إلى شباك الهلال شعار رفعه لاعبو المريخ وجهازهم الفنى.
    فوز المريخ اليوم يجعله قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الفوز بالبطوله في مرتبة واحدة مع الوطنى.
    ما يعيق الزعيم عن الفوز هو الصافرات الظالمة من أصحاب الياقات السوداء.
    صافرة واحدة يمكن أن تنسف مجهود عام باكمله.
    فرسان الرهان فى مباراة اليوم سفيان وموسى ومهند (صاحب الهاتريك في مرمى نجوم ابوسعد) والنعسان الصغير.

آخر الأصداء

    النار ولعت في العرضة شمال.
     والعهد على الراوي إن قدامى لاعبي الهلال يبحثون عن أندية للتوقيع خلال  التسجيلات القادمة بعد ما وصلهم ما يفيد أنه لا تجديد لهم.
    بنسبة 90 % سنشهد خلال الأيام القادمة الاستغناء عن مساوي وبوي وكاريكا والشغيل ونزار وربما بشة صاحب الاحتفالية الشهيرية.
     أمام اللاعب ميدو وبعد نشر الاستغناء عنه في صفحة رئيس الهلال الفعلي وليس  في صفحة الهلال فإن جماهير المريخ داعبته بالهتاف المحبب.. ميدو كلنا  بنريدو.
    اليوم الاثنين بإذن الله يتفوق المريخ على الهلال في دوري  الشباب وغداً الثلاثاء ينتصر الأحمر على الأزرق في الممتاز لتهتف الجماهير  هزمنا الهلال كبار وصغار.
    ورد في الأنباء بأن الحكام المرشحين لإدارة القمة ينحصرون بين صبري محمد فضل والمعز أحمد.
    والثنائي ملفهم محفوظ بظلم المريخ.. الأول أمام هلال كادوقلي والثاني أمام الأهلي الخرطوم.
    الحذر يا أهل المريخ ويجب إخطار الاتحاد العام بتغيير الحكام حتى لا يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه.
    ختاما يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
الحكمة شنو ؟

*  وثمة سؤال يطرح نفسه : إن كان هدف مجلس إدارة المريخ من أداء مباراة أهلي  شندي تأكيد أحقية الزعيم بالمشاركة في دوري الأبطال فما هي الحكمة من لعب  مباراة الهلال ؟
* كيف يتبارى الزعيم مع فريق لديه شكوى منذ الدورة الأولى ولم تستكمل كافة مراحل التقاضي بعد ..؟
*  إذا قبلنا جدلاً فكرة اللعب أمام الاهلي شندي؛ فإننا لا يمكن أن نستوعب  الحكمة من منازلة الهلال، ونخشى أن يرد اتحاد مجدي شمس الدين على تساهل  المريخ بإقامة تتويج وتوزيع ميداليات وأعتبار أن الموسم أنتهى وشكوى المريخ  خارج الحسابات ..!
* التساهل الإداري مع الاتحاد العام يغري لمزيد من الظلم و(هذا سيناريو مباراة القمة ومحاباة الحكام) ..!
*  قبول المريخ أداء مباراة الأهلي شندي سيدفع ثمنه عبر تحكيم متحامل في  مباراة القمة، وحينها يجب على المجلس تحمل المسؤولية، فالتهاون يتسبب في  ضياع الحقوق؛ و(حقيقة الأمر الهين بضيّع الحق البين) ..!
* ما حدث من ظلم للمريخ في آخر مباراتين أمام الوصايفة سيتكرر بالكربون و(القصة بقت واضحة ولحنة الحكام عاملة رايحة) ..!  
*  نعم، الكل يعلم أنه رغم النقص لا توجد أية ندية بين المريخ والهلال، ولكن  غياب الندية لا يعني العمل على تعطيل القوانين ونسف روح التنافس وإفساد  المباريات و(ينبغي أن تخجلوا من الظلم الدائم والسقوط المتكرر والأداء  الهزيل للحكام الذي يجلب لأصحابه السخط واللعنات وعدم الإحترام) ..!
*  كان السيناريو واضحاً هذا العام : (ننقذ الهلال من هزائم تاريخية، ومن بعد  ذلك نفكر في كيفية التعامل مع ردود فعل تلكم الجرائم اللأخلاقية) ..!
* برافو عليكم .. أنقذتوا ناديكم منذ مباراة سيد الأتيام بالجزيرة الخضراء..و(دي مشاركة فعالة في بناء الجوهرة الزرقاء) ..!
*  الإخراج كان أسوأ من الجريمة، والجريمة كانت أوضح من شمس إستوائية،  و(الجاني لا يتورع أبداً في تكرار عملته السوداء تلك من تاني) ..!
* كان  الأفضل لاتحاد الفساد ولجنة التحكيم أن يسعوا لعدم تلفزة مباريات  الوصايفة، فلا يعقل أن تصل بهم الجرأة مرحلة ظلم الجميع لغرس سكينهم الصدئة  في صدر المريخ على الهواء مباشرة لتصبح أفعالهم تلك جرائم مدونة للزمان  والتاريخ ..!
* في الموسم الماضي كان الهلال يدفع بحكم المباراة في خط  الدفاع لمساعدة اللاعبين الهلكانين، و(لكننا لم نفهم تغيير الخطة هذا العام  والإعتماد على الحكم في مقدمة المهاجمين) .!
* كل من يدير مباراة بتحامل زائد على المريخ، يقولون أنه أنسب من يدير القمة ..!
*  رفضوا فكرة التحكيم الأجنبي لمباريات القمة حتى تتواصل الظلم والجور، و(لا  تحلموا بتحكيم نزيه فبعد كل حكم متحامل يفوت حكم منحاز جديد) ..!
* وغداً يخرج علينا (حكم متقاعد) ليدافع عن الحكام الذين يختارهم الاتحاد لإفساد المباريات وتحويل مسار البطولات .. !
*  كنا بالأمس نشتكي من اختيارات صلاح احمد محمد صالح ورفاقه للحكام الذين  يديرون المباريات بإسلوب المجاملات، والآن للأسف الشديد وصلنا مرحلة متأخرة  أصبح فيها أمين خزينة لجنة الحكام النجومي هو من يختار حكام المباريات،  لذا من الطبيعي أن تشهد المواسم الأخيرة مثل هذه الفضائح والمحاباة  والسقطات ..!
* لا نلوم من يختارهم النجومي من حكام، ولكننا نلوم الجهة التي وصل بها التفريط حد ترك إختيار الحكام للنجومي ..!
*  مشكلة الحكام الحقيقية الآن ليست في تراجع أدائهم وتواضع مستواهم، بل أس  البلاء في أعضاء لجنة التحكيم المركزية الذين ينبرون للدفاع عنهم، فإن كان  الناس يعتقدون أن الظلم الذي تتعرض إليه فرقهم ما هو إلا (سوء تقدير وأخطاء  غير مقصودة) فإن تبريرها رغم مشاهدة الجمهور لها يجعل محبو المستديرة  يبدأون في التفكير بأنها أخطاء تمت عن عمد هدفها حرمانهم من الفوز بسابق  ترتيب وقصد ..!
* قلنا من قبل أن مشكلة النجومي الآن ليست في عدم معرفته  بقواعد التحكيم وتحليل إداء الحكام وتقييمه لهم لأن ذاك أمر لا يمكن له  الوصول إليه حالياً – ولو نال كورساً مكثفاً من الخبير فيصل سيحة – ولكن  المشكلة الحقيقية للنجومي تكمن في عدم قدرته على رؤية الأخطاء مما يعني  واحد من أمرين : (إما أنه يتعمد الدفاع بالباطل فلا يرى أن العرقلة الواضحة  داخل الصندوق ضربة جزاء؛ ويعتبر (الأوف سايد) الصريح قون، أو أنه لا يتمكن  من رؤية المباريات جيداً وينبغي عليه في أسرع فرصة مراجعة أخصائي عيون)  ..!
* العين ما بتشوف بشوف القلب ..!
* إذا لم يتم التعاقد مع حكام أجانب لإدارة مباريات القمة ستحدث كارثة في الملاعب ..و(يا لجنة الحكام كفاية مصائب) ..!
* مصائب حكام عند قوم فوائد .!
*  عندما تتساهل إدارة المريخ نصل مرحلة أختيار النجومي للحكام، وعندما يختار  النجومي الحكام تفقد كرة القدم النكهة والطعم والندية والتنافس والتقدير  والإحترام ..!
* يا سيحة .. (القصة دي ما دايرا تحليل، القصة دي بقت وصمة عار وفضيحة) ..!
نقش أخير
* أوقفوا المهازل و(كفاية مساخر) ..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
 حريق المدعوم و(الأسد المزعوم) !

*  سخرية القدر جعلت مدرباً تجاوزه الزمن ولا موقع له من الإعراب في عصر  (التكتيك والتكنيك) يتطاول على المريخ؛ ويهدد الزعيم بالحريق؛ وغداً سيتم  وضعه في حجمه الطبيعي حتى يعرف قيمة احترام الأندية التي صنعت التاريخ ..!
* من اطلق عليه الوصايفة لقب (الأسد) في غفلة من الزمان يتحدث عن النيران؛ مع أن التاريخ يعرف جيداً أن (الحريق) مهمة (النمر) ..!
* ألقاب مملكة في غير موضعها (كالصفر) انتفاخاً يحاكي صولة (الأسد) ..!
* يجب على (أسد الوصايفة المزعوم) ادراك حقيقة أن هناك فرق كبير بين (النمر) و(الصفر) ..!
*  غداً سيتوارى (أسدكم) خجلاً؛ والوصايفة على موعد مع الحريق الذي تمنوه؛  وستسير بهزيمة فوزي المرضي الركبان ويصبح فرجة للغاشي والماشي؛ ولن يكمل  بطولة كأس السودان لأن أشرف الكاردينال سيعصف به مبكراً ليلحق ببلاتشي ..!
*  إذا كان فوزي المرضي يحسب نفسه (أسداً)؛ فإن فاروق جبرة (نمراً) من عزيمة؛  و(فهد إصرار) تعرفه الميادين الخضراء وتشهد عليه شباك الهلال ..!
*  فاروق جبرة مدرب شاطر ومتطور صنع أسمه بجهده وعلمه؛ فهو يعرف كيف يضع الخطط  ويبني الإستراتيجيات ولا يملك وقتاً لإهداره في الأحاديث الجوفاء،  فالماكوك يقرأ الخصوم ويتحدث في الميدان، أما التصريحات الخنفشارية من  قدامى المدربين الذين تجاوزهم الزمن فإنها مجرد محاولات قديمة للفت  الأنظار، و(كان الله في عون الهلال وربنا يعينكم علي ردة فعل الكاردينال)  ..!
* غداً سنُعلِّم (أسدكم المزعوم) كيف يكون الحريق؛ وسينكشف حال المدعوم ..!
* إن كان فوزي يخطط لحريق المريخ، فإن الزعيم يدخل غداً أستاد الخرطوم وهو لا يحس بوجود خصم ولا يرى (مدعوم) ..!
* بدون الحكام : الهلال مجرد (صفر) على الشمال ..!
*  قصة عدم رؤية (المدعوم) والإحساس بأن أرض الملعب خالية تذكرني دائماً  الشاعر الشاب (ود الكابس) صاحب النصوص التي تضج بالحماسة والبسالة والفراسة  ..!
* لود الكابس قصيدة شهيرة يُمجِد فيها أهلنا الجعليين وجدنا (المك نمر) ويقول فيها :
ما سوينا شين الدنيا عننا راضية ..
في (البطولات) كلمتنا دائماً ماضية ..
البنجيها قبال نصلها تصبح قاضية ..
ونحنا وكت نمش الواطة بنحسبا فاضية ..!
*  ليس مهماً أن يرفض كردنة غداً (تجديد) الثقة في الجهاز الفني، ولكن المهم  حقاً أن فوزي المرضي سيعود لجادة الصواب بعد أن ضل الطريق؛ و(لن يجدد) مرة  ثانية تصريحاته الشتراء عن الحريق ..!
* (زول الحريق) دا بكرة يا كردنة بتشوفوا ستة ستة و(الله يستر علي الكسكتة) ..!
* مؤسف حقاً أن يتحدث عن الحريق من لا يتحمل اللهب، و(يا كاردينال كلموا أسدكم دا ما يلعب بالنار) ..!
* لعب فوزي بالنار سيدفع ثمنه الكاردينال ..!
* التاريخ يعرف أن الزعيم (ناروا حمرا)؛ فالمريخ لا يخيفه الحريق لأنه يدخل الميدان وهو خارج لمنازلة خصمه من قلب النيران ..!
* سنعيد غداً حادثة حريق اسماعيل باشا، وسيعرف الوصايفة ملوك الحريق الجد وسيتوارى أصحاب التصريحات الغشاشة ..!
*  سيوف الزعيم ستبتر رقاب التطاول غداً في ملحمة (حريق الأصفار) وعلى فوزي  أن يعد منذ الآن قائمة تبريرات واعذار لتقديمها للكاردينال ..!
* غداً سترون (المك نمر) في ثوب أحمر، والنيران ستندلع لتلتهم كل من في الميدان ..!
* (نمراً) بركب الكيك البطر وإتحرّن
نمراً بِقلب العوق أب صفوفاً جرّن
خلوات صدرو في علوم الحروب كم قرّن
سيفو بينتف الدرع الحديدّو مقرّن …!
* غداً سيكون التاريخ حاضر؛ والجغرافيا موجودة وألسنة الحرائق حاضرة وفرص الهروب محدودة ..!
* النمر الأحمر ستقضي نيرانه على اليابس والأخضر ..!
* دا النمر البتف الصف محل مايميّل
مو نمر (الصفر) حاضن فروعو مقيّل
كل ما أقول شُكر ألقاهو فيهو قِليل
كفو بيخجل العينة السحاب منيل
الليلة نمر صبحن خيولو يصهلن
من حر العلوق طمسن قلوبن بهلّن
دايرات مكبس الضحوي العليهو يبهلّن
نمراً مابفز حاشاهو كلا وحاشا
لمام لي الهمائل البي العتامير طاشا
ذو عفة وثبات وكرماً معاهو بشاشا
وتشهد دار جعل يوم حريقة الباشا ..!
* حريقة الباشا ستعيد نفسها غداً، وعلى فوزي المرضي الثبات في استاد الخرطوم ومواجهة سيل الهجوم، و(وداعاً يا مدعوم) ..!
* غداً سيفعلها العقرب و(سيحرق) شقلوب القلوب ..!
* يا كردنة ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك ..(أحسن تخش تلعب بدل تقعد في المقصورة وفوزي يضيِّع التيم وبكري في الملعب يتشقلب) .!
* يا جماعة العقرب سمو فاير ..(وقال كورة بكرة مسؤوليته الكاملة) ..!
*  سم العقرب يتسبب في هبوط في التنفس وإضطراب في القلب ..(عشان كدا حقو ناس  مستشفى القلب بكرة يكونوا جاهزين ويزيدوا عدد السراير، لأنو المدينة سمو  فاير) ..!
* أجمل مافي لدغة العقرب أنها ستأتي بعد رفع إضراب الأطباء ..!
* بكري بحسم قصة الحريق دي دي صاح الصاح، و(أعملوا حساب السم النقوع اللي البدن نتاح) ..!
* وغداً نواصل ونحكي، وحتى الغد تذكروا أن الحريق سيقضي على صفر فوزي وعلى الزرع والضرع  و(العقرب وكتين ينشرع بياخد الزول والدرع) .
نقش أخير
* مشكلة الوصايفة دفاع، وسط وحراسة ..
هزائم تقيلة وتبريرات أدهشت ناس (ناسا)
خليكم في (الصفر) والبطولات نحنا ساسا ورأسا
واحسن تفكوا (مكسيم) وتقلبو مطعم قراصة ..!
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*منصور ياااااااااااازعيم غدا ان شااءالله
                        	*

----------

